# Erhun Oztumer moves to Peterborough United



## Jamie Wyatt (Jun 9, 2014)

To Peterborough....


----------



## sankara (Jun 9, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> To Peterborough....



Right, I'm editing my original post as it was a little but reactionary and words were said in the heat of the moment so I've changed them to red text (as a homage to my rage) and left them at the bottom of this post, should anyone want to refer to them.

Erhun, I'm sure someone has been advising you badly, as there is no possible way that anyone in their right mind would sign a contract of employment with the scum. I'm no contract lawyer but I'm positive that there must be a way out of this as you must have signed under some sort of duress. I still love you Erhun, you just need help and I will assist you in any way possible to rid yourself of the chains of Peterborough.

Drop me a private message if you want. You don't have to go public with your admission of folly.

I even know a football agent, we'll get you a proper contract!


Fucking scumbag!

I said to him at the awards evening - "Please Erhun, anyone but the posh scum. Promise me you won't go to Peterborough!"

He chuckled in response but I assumed that he would take into account the feelings of those fans that he calls his friends.

All of that love I had for him is gone in an instant.

Fuck off Erhun and don't come back!


----------



## G Man (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27763323

Erhun on the BBC. Hopefully the first of many.


----------



## sankara (Jun 9, 2014)

G Man said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27763323
> 
> Erhun on the BBC. Hopefully the first of many.


Hopefully they'll spell his name correctly next time


----------



## Joe K (Jun 9, 2014)

Peterborough aren't my favourite club in the world, but their track record over the last ten years of signing and then actually using young players from non-league is pretty impressive (although they have stockpiled at times). It's a good place for him to be. Good luck to him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2014)

Urgh, Peterborough. I hope he's the shining light in a last placed team next year.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Jun 9, 2014)

Does it really matter where he has gone?

We should all just be delighted he has finally got what he deserves, a fantastic player and a good man!

Good luck to him.....


----------



## EDC (Jun 9, 2014)

I hope the club have done well out of the deal.  Personally I think he's gone to a club a league or two above his ability, I don't think he'll last there long.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2014)

EDC said:


> I hope the club have done well out of the deal.  Personally I think he's gone to a club a league or two above his ability, I don't think he'll last there long.



They're only League 1 currently. I think he can do OK there given a proper chance.


----------



## sankara (Jun 9, 2014)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Does it really matter where he has gone?
> 
> We should all just be delighted he has finally got what he deserves, a fantastic player and a good man!
> 
> Good luck to him.....


It matters to me. I must be the only former Northampton supporter at Dulwich though.


----------



## EDC (Jun 9, 2014)

Adrian Durham is a good enough reason to hate Peterborough for me.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 9, 2014)

'Former' Cobbler? A football club's for life, Mr/Mrs/Ms Sankara.

Just to let you guys know that the Posh fans who have been scrutinising Erhun have had absolutely nothing but good to say about DHFC, Gavin Rose's excellent setup and your superb fans. I've been bigging up your young lad for several weeks and I'm delighted that we've managed to bag him. The kind of football he's experienced at Dulwich will stand him in very good stead at Posh.

I watched your last two home games and I commiserate wholeheartedly with your rotten luck at the very death. Your fans are an absolute credit to you - to swallow what must have been a big disappointment with such dignity and good humour. I wish you all the very best next year, your great little club is like a breath of fresh air.

We'll take very good care of your Erhun, your only Erhun. Many thanks.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> 'Former' Cobbler? A football club's for life, Mr/Mrs/Ms Sankara.


Well, I used to think that, but in my case the club I supported from age 4 upwards turned into a club I no longer recognised. Different strip, different badge, different colours and, worst of all, a load of nu-fans who didn't give a fuck about any of that so long as we could make it to the hallowed Premiership - which was fucking shit, anyway.

Hamlet do football like it should be. Fuck modern football.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 9, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> 'Former' Cobbler? A football club's for life, Mr/Mrs/Ms Sankara.
> 
> Just to let you guys know that the Posh fans who have been scrutinising Erhun have had absolutely nothing but good to say about DHFC, Gavin Rose's excellent setup and your superb fans. I've been bigging up your young lad for several weeks and I'm delighted that we've managed to bag him. The kind of football he's experienced at Dulwich will stand him in very good stead at Posh.
> 
> ...




cheers, you've got a good lad there and we're very sad to see him go


----------



## sankara (Jun 10, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> 'Former' Cobbler? A football club's for life, Mr/Mrs/Ms Sankara.
> 
> Just to let you guys know that the Posh fans who have been scrutinising Erhun have had absolutely nothing but good to say about DHFC, Gavin Rose's excellent setup and your superb fans. I've been bigging up your young lad for several weeks and I'm delighted that we've managed to bag him. The kind of football he's experienced at Dulwich will stand him in very good stead at Posh.
> 
> ...


No Peterborough supporter gets to tell me how and for how long I get to follow a football club.

I will not fall for your flattery either, you might have good things to say about our "little club" but I'm afraid I can't reciprocate.

I personally wish you no ill will but I do hope your club suffers many years of misery and pain.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jun 10, 2014)

Is Erhun now the shortest player in the Football League?


----------



## TonyWalt (Jun 10, 2014)

sankara said:


> No Peterborough supporter gets to tell me how and for how long I get to follow a football club.
> 
> I will not fall for your flattery either, you might have good things to say about our "little club" but I'm afraid I can't reciprocate.
> 
> I personally wish you no ill will but I do hope your club suffers many years of misery and pain.




What are you on about Sankara?!
Have a bit of courtesy.

Cheers "Posh 'n Proud", Oztumer is a fine footballer, good luck next season.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 10, 2014)

sankara said:


> No Peterborough supporter gets to tell me how and for how long I get to follow a football club.
> 
> I will not fall for your flattery either, you might have good things to say about our "little club" but I'm afraid I can't reciprocate.
> 
> I personally wish you no ill will but I do hope your club suffers many years of misery and pain.


 
I was actually extending good wishes and courtesy to all Hamlet fans - I think you're flattering yourself a little. Please feel completely free to chop and change your clubs as often as you see fit and to maintain all or any malicious sentiments towards other fans.

Great news is that Posh are coming to Champion Hill for a pre-season game. This will give some Posh fans a chance to enjoy the character of DHFC and will give your guys an opportunity to say a proper farewell to your little diamond. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## sankara (Jun 10, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> I was actually extending good wishes and courtesy to all Hamlet fans - I think you're flattering yourself a little. Please feel completely free to chop and change your clubs as often as you see fit and to maintain all or any malicious sentiments towards other fans.
> 
> Great news is that Posh are coming to Champion Hill for a pre-season game. This will give some Posh fans a chance to enjoy the character of DHFC and will give your guys an opportunity to say a proper farewell to your little diamond. I'm looking forward to it.



Please don't judge any other Hamlet fans by the bile and hate that I like to spout from time to time. We're mostly a lovely bunch and the others couldn't care less about the Cobblers or the Posh. By accident of birth, I do have a vested interest and was raised to passionately dislike your team.

I have no truck with you or your fans at all - again, accident of birth and all that - I just like to see your team lose and was deeply upset to see a player that I have admired so much play in your colours. I'll get over it though.

Apologies for having a go at you personally, I would still enjoy seeing you relegated though.


----------



## cambelt (Jun 10, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud,
T


Posh 'n Proud said:


> I was actually extending good wishes and courtesy to all Hamlet fans - I think you're flattering yourself a little. Please feel completely free to chop and change your clubs as often as you see fit and to maintain all or any malicious sentiments towards other fans.
> 
> Great news is that Posh are coming to Champion Hill for a pre-season game. This will give some Posh fans a chance to enjoy the character of DHFC and will give your guys an opportunity to say a proper farewell to your little diamond. I'm looking forward to it.



Not quite sure what's got into Sankara Posh'n Proud but I really appreciate your comments about our club. There is something pretty special building at Champion Hill at the moment, and Erhun has played a massive part in this (and also in my conversion from someone who had no interest whatsoever in football, to a non-league fanatic). He's a great player, really deserves this chance, and I can't wait to see him on The Football League Show.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 10, 2014)

I had no opinions one way or another on Peterborough until sankara sat me down and explained how they profit through owning the patents on a range of the most mutilating cluster bombs, and now I absolutely hate them.


----------



## Champion_hill (Jun 10, 2014)

Come on, we all understand the often irrational nature of footballing rivalry. If we end up getting a friendly against them, I promise to make sure that sankara is wearing a muzzle.


I made the mistake of telling pompeydunc the other day that I had some admiration for Southampton. I was promptly put in my place and advised that they were a bunch of scabs. And following today I now appreciate the role of Peterborough in the world arms race. 

Supporting the Hamlet is proper educational.


----------



## cambelt (Jun 10, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I had no opinions one way or another on Peterborough until sankara sat me down and explained how they profit through owning the patents on a range of the most mutilating cluster bombs, and now I absolutely hate them.





vornstyle76 said:


> I had no opinions one way or another on Peterborough until sankara sat me down and explained how they profit through owning the patents on a range of the most mutilating cluster bombs, and now I absolutely hate them.



Anyone got a link for this?


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

cambelt said:


> Anyone got a link for this?


You haven't heard of the Posh Mines?


----------



## cambelt (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> You haven't heard of the Posh Mines?



No, neither has google...


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

cambelt said:


> No, neither has google...


Looks like Peterborough's cover up campaign is working. Is there anything for 'Boro Bombs?


----------



## sankara (Jun 10, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like Peterborough's cover up campaign is working. Is there anything for 'Boro Bombs?


Or try "Barry Fry's Blitzin' Bastards"


----------



## Balbi (Jun 10, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Come on, we all understand the often irrational nature of footballing rivalry. If we end up getting a friendly against them, I promise to make sure that sankara is wearing a muzzle.
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of telling pompeydunc the other day that I had some admiration for Southampton. I was promptly put in my place and advised that they were a bunch of scabs. And following today I now appreciate the role of Peterborough in the world arms race.
> ...



You said fuckin' *WHAT*?


----------



## EDC (Jun 10, 2014)

Barry Fuckin' Fry please.  Leaving the middle out it like having a shit without a piss or meat without gravy for the more cultured among us.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 10, 2014)

sankara said:


> I have no truck with you or your fans at all - again, accident of birth and all that - I just like to see your team lose and was deeply upset to see a player that I have admired so much play in your colours. I'll get over it though.
> 
> Apologies for having a go at you personally, I would still enjoy seeing you relegated though.



No worries - we won't get relegated so we'll instead hope for you to (finally) get promoted then we can have some exciting derbies again.

Looking at our confirmed pre-season, I'm thinking that the friendly might be scheduled for midweek on 15 or 16 July. I'm currently looking forward to a pleasant summer's evening of passing football and beer at Champion Hill more than I am the World Cup and I'll confirm the friendly date if we find out at our end first.

Just to update you regarding Erhun in case you haven't seen or read every interview - his love for you guys is enduring, you can rest assured of that. Posh are putting him on a pre, pre-season programme to hone his fitness and this isn't a damning indictment of his natural fitness, more an indication that we have big plans for him and want to get him involved as soon as possible. His technical ability isn't questioned at all and they're certainly not bothered by his size. As you can imagine, Erhun is genuinely excited and bang-up for the challenge ahead. This signing has been very well received by practically all of the Posh fans but we're now not expecting a very cordial welcome at Kenilworth Road for our final pre-season game. I wouldn't be all that surprised if the fixture got flounced from the list!


----------



## Champion_hill (Jun 10, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> No worries - we won't get relegated so we'll instead hope for you to (finally) get promoted then we can have some exciting derbies again.
> 
> Looking at our confirmed pre-season, I'm thinking that the friendly might be scheduled for midweek on 15 or 16 July. I'm currently looking forward to a pleasant summer's evening of passing football and beer at Champion Hill more than I am the World Cup and I'll confirm the friendly date if we find out at our end first.
> 
> Just to update you regarding Erhun in case you haven't seen or read every interview - his love for you guys is enduring, you can rest assured of that. Posh are putting him on a pre, pre-season programme to hone his fitness and this isn't a damning indictment of his natural fitness, more an indication that we have big plans for him and want to get him involved as soon as possible. His technical ability isn't questioned at all and they're certainly not bothered by his size. As you can imagine, Erhun is genuinely excited and bang-up for the challenge ahead. This signing has been very well received by practically all of the Posh fans but we're now not expecting a very cordial welcome at Kenilworth Road for our final pre-season game. I wouldn't be all that surprised if the fixture got flounced from the list!



Any word up your end as to whether we got any cash for him in the end or whether it was just the friendly?


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 10, 2014)

Champion_hill said:


> Any word up your end as to whether we got any cash for him in the end or whether it was just the friendly?



Nothing official, just the normal 'undisclosed'. I think all the offers that were provisionally accepted would have been slightly more than each club suspected to be the outcome of a formal tribunal hearing, plus a friendly and the possibility of future loans either way. With the latter, you've got some other younger talent brewing and we have a clutch of kids getting on the brink but no reserve league side in which to blood them. I'm a big admirer of Gavin Rose's game-plan and the community aspect of getting local prospects under the wing of his team. It's a remarkable achievment just to keep a club like Hamlet afloat but to also be successful at passing football whilst capturing the hearts and souls of an increasing number of locals - it's the sort of club that can influence kids in a very positive way and I'd be pretty thrilled if one of our youngsters spent some time at Champion Hill learning his trade.

Posh traditionally favour performance-related deals for both incoming and outgoing deals. Acquisition offers are formulated by the Chairman and Barry Fry and can have myriad elements - that said, our Chairman is notoriously eager once things get moving and he's not afraid to dig deep to sweeten things and expedite matters more urgently. In short, I don't know the sum that changed hands but I'd not be surprised if we offered something a bit better for you financially than the Gills, Wimbledon and Luton (and probably another three or four clubs who kept it as schtum as we did).


----------



## all to nah (Jun 10, 2014)

This could be the video, that was mentioned earlier.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 10, 2014)

Update - Gavin Rose has disclosed to KentishFootball that Posh have paid a 'small transfer fee'. Still none the wiser however without knowledge of precedents with tribunal rulings in similar circumstances.

There are comments from Darren Ferguson on Erhun's signing about halfway through this other video.


----------



## sankara (Jun 11, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> No worries - we won't get relegated so we'll instead hope for you to (finally) get promoted then we can have some exciting derbies again.



Ah, what it must be like to support a well-run club. It is highly unlikely that we'll get promoted, but derbies are much needed one way or the other.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 11, 2014)

Brixton Hatter  looks like Erhan failed his Luton medical http://www.bedfordtoday.co.uk/sport...s-hatters-pull-plug-on-oztumer-deal-1-6111564


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> Brixton Hatter  looks like Erhan failed his Luton medical http://www.bedfordtoday.co.uk/sport...s-hatters-pull-plug-on-oztumer-deal-1-6111564


Or sour grapes.....


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm going to choose to interpret this as Erhun was so amazing for us that he's played the last two seasons with an ankle broken in 15 places.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 12, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm going to choose to interpret this as Erhun was so amazing for us that he's played the last two seasons with an ankle broken in 15 places.


 
He's arguably the finest cripple to play football at any level. Ever.

60-odd goals in over 100 appearances in just two years is all we needed to know but I'm sure Peterborough's medical was pretty thorough anyways. I think this is simply to provide Luton with diminished loss-of-face for not biting the bullet sooner - if they'd had scrutinised him as keenly as Posh, they would have sent John Still to badger the lad all through his Mexican holiday.

Three days later and I'm still over the moon that he's now our player. In addition to the 'small-fee' and the friendly, Posh have involved 'other incentives' to clinch the deal. Knowing that Erhun loves DHFC very much, I don't doubt that a decent incentive package for Dulwich would have helped clinch the deal. I hope he earns you a packet in due course.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 12, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud Thanks for all your kind words nice to hear an outsiders perspective on the Hamlet... Erhun was such a special player and we were lucky to have him for the 2 years we did....its going to be quite emotional when he comes down for the friendly and the game is over......... it was pretty emotional when Danny came down with Huddersfield but this is going to be 10x more, may have to wear sunglasses to hide the tears!(not that i ever wear sunglasses) 

as Joe K said i for one am happy to see him at a team that has a proven track record of treating young players well and help fulfil there abilities..and even move on to higher levels.. that may be the truth bomb sankara has to swallow

and make sure you come an say hello at the friendly, be great to have a beer!! 

(if only to annoy sankara )


----------



## sankara (Jun 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> that may be the truth bomb sankara has to swallow


Ha, is that one of those cluster bombs that I discussed with Vornstyle?


----------



## Scutta (Jun 12, 2014)

sankara said:


> Ha, is that one of those cluster bombs that I discussed with Vornstyle?


POW


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 12, 2014)

Scutta said:


> and make sure you come an say hello at the friendly, be great to have a beer!!
> (if only to annoy [USER=61699]sankara )[/USER]




Certainly will, thanks.

I actually live in Camden (used to live in SE22) and I went to the Leiston and Kingstonian games and took friends. First game I touted with[I] "you've just got to come and see this young Turkish lad, he's different gravy[/I]", the Kingstonian game was sold with [I]"you've got to come to Dulwich Hamlet with me, it's a brilliant football afternoon that you'll remember". [/I]Both my companions came away smiling big-time and expressed an interest in further visits.

Accordingly, I'll be making a modest boost to your future attendance figures from time to time. I'm long-term married to Posh and I love it but I'm not above admiring a neighbour over the garden fence.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> Brixton Hatter  looks like Erhan failed his Luton medical http://www.bedfordtoday.co.uk/sport...s-hatters-pull-plug-on-oztumer-deal-1-6111564


Gutted he's not coming to Luton  Our loss.

We have a bad recent history with highly paid players sitting injured on the bench all season doing nothing. John Still & the staff expect all the players to be really fit and work hard all the time. This shows in how we play, but it would be a total shame if that policy meant we didn't sign a player as talented as Erhun. I actually think he just decided to go Posh cos they're a league higher than us and can probably pay more money, but who knows.

Hope he does well at Posh and shows everyone what he's capable of.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 13, 2014)

'Technically', in football parlance, Erhun has not been transferred. He was 'out of contract', so he is simply 'signed' by another club. However, we are able to claim 'compensation' as he is under 24...and this is where the 'undisclosed' small fee comes in. It will only be a small amount, certainly nothing like what we received for Danny Carr, for example. There will be one or two 'clauses' added on, linked to appearances, that sort of thing, and maybe a small sell on clause. But whatever they have offered is really the best you can expect, in the way football works.

I know a pre-season match has been included in the deal, but I understand this will be fitted in prior to NEXT (as in the 2015/16) season, due their pre-season already having been sorted.

Personally I am pleased he has gone to Peterborough United, rather than Luton Town, because the Posh are in a higher division, & I think their style of game will suit him better.

From a purely selfish point of view it's also a ground I've not been to yet, and it's not too far from the station...


----------



## Scutta (Jun 13, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I know a pre-season match has been included in the deal, but I understand this will be fitted in prior to NEXT (as in the 2015/16) season, due their pre-season already having been sorted.



Really that's a shame was looking forward to saying goodbye  


Posh 'n Proud said:


> Certainly will, thanks.
> 
> I actually live in Camden (used to live in SE22) and I went to the Leiston and Kingstonian games and took friends. First game I touted with[I] "you've just got to come and see this young Turkish lad, he's different gravy[/I]", the Kingstonian game was sold with [I]"you've got to come to Dulwich Hamlet with me, it's a brilliant football afternoon that you'll remember". [/I]Both my companions came away smiling big-time and expressed an interest in further visits.
> 
> Accordingly, I'll be making a modest boost to your future attendance figures from time to time. I'm long-term married to Posh and I love it but I'm not above admiring a neighbour over the garden fence.



well if there is no friendly this season say hello on one of your other visits!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 13, 2014)

And here's what our two local papers had to say yesterday & today:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/erhun-dominates-the-local-press-1236826.html


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 13, 2014)

Very disappointing if the friendly's postponed for a year. I had that game all nicely set-up in my mind's eye. I will deffo see you guys at Champion Hill sooner rather than later however.

If any of you do fancy a trip down to London Road next term, please feel free to first introduce yourselves on londonroad.net (The Home of Banter and Shallow Thinking) and we'll do what we can to offer pre-match guidance on pubs, parking, the stadium. You may well even be able to blag a free lift with me from time to time if you can make it as far as Camden.

We've still got one terrace remaining and can occasionally generate a bit of atmosphere - not up to your remarkable standards sadly.

It's an hour from Mill Hill roundabout down the A1M then onto the A15 at Norman Cross. Stay on the A15 and you can't miss it. 40 minutes from Kings X on GNR (considerably longer on Capital First Connect) and the station is indeed 10 minutes away from the ground and you can get an excellent selection of beers 2-3 minutes from the ground.

If you can't be arsed (and I'm fully aware that it's an expensive jaunt), I will post on here from time to time to keep you updated on Erhun's progress (although I suspect the national press will do that for you in due course).


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jun 14, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> If any of you do fancy a trip down to London Road next term, please feel free to first introduce yourselves on londonroad.net (The Home of Banter and Shallow Thinking) and we'll do what we can to offer pre-match guidance on pubs, parking, the stadium. You may well even be able to blag a free lift with me from time to time if you can make it as far as Camden.


I'd definitely be up for this (providing Dulwich days off, pay, rent and the full moon all coalign, obviously!) Edit: Is there a way of hiding forum posts from sankara?


----------



## pettyboy (Jun 17, 2014)

Peterborough away to Portsmouth in the 1st round of the League Cup! pompeydunc


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 17, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Peterborough away to Portsmouth in the 1st round of the League Cup! pompeydunc



So who's up for a DHFC trip to the seaside for this game?!

Erm....I'm in!


----------



## Scutta (Jun 17, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> So who's up for a DHFC trip to the seaside for this game?!
> 
> Erm....I'm in!


could well be!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 17, 2014)

Scutta said:


> could well be!


Thing is Pompeyduc...surely the rest of us would be in the away end? ;-)


----------



## pompeydunc (Jun 17, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Thing is Pompeyduc...surely the rest of us would be in the away end? ;-)



Fair enough!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jul 2, 2014)

Just to let you good folk know that, following the first three days of pre-season, Erhun has been awarded the Posh No.10 shirt.

The two previous players to wear this number, George Boyd and Lee Tomlin, are now playing in the Premiership and the Championship respectively. Erhun is now officially the Posh playmaker and our Chairman has recently tweeted in conversation that the boy is the player he's the most excited about in the coming season. He's not alone either.

We're playing Barnet on July 12th before the side fly to Portugal for the normal 2nd stage workouts and bonding etc. I'll keep you guys posted and perhaps see you at the Palace game later in the month.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Jul 2, 2014)

That's well impressive. Would have assumed number 43 or something. They obviously think well of him.

Bloody hell, we were basically playing FIFA with a cheat code for the last two seasons.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 2, 2014)

vornstyle76 said:


> That's well impressive. Would have assumed number 43 or something. They obviously think well of him.
> 
> Bloody hell, we were basically playing FIFA with a cheat code for the last two seasons.


 What's this FIFA thing? Some sort of modern computer game, where you endorse Blatter, while pretending to hate him? You'll be wearing a green and yellow scarf while munching on prawn sandwiches at Old Trafford yet... ;-)


----------



## Balbi (Jul 3, 2014)

It's amazing how many pints of bitter you get through Mishi, considering you don't drink


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 3, 2014)

Tickets for the Pompey vs  Peterborough league cup game on 12 August are a tenner. Will be same price in away end.

Anyone want to go and support Erhun?

http://www.portsmouthfc.co.uk/news/article/prices-slashed-for-posh-cup-clash-1708946.aspx

The last train gets back to Waterloo at 00.30.

Possible to go back via South Coast route as well, but there is a tight change at three bridges. Gets back to London earlier though.


----------



## Scutta (Jul 3, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Tickets for the Pompey vs  Peterborough league cup game on 12 August are a tenner. Will be same price in away end.
> 
> Anyone want to go and support Erhun?
> 
> ...



agh, I'm away that weekend.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 3, 2014)

Scutta said:


> agh, I'm away that weekend.


 
12th August is a Tuesday.

Unfortunately I won't be going because I'll be flying off on holiday. Gutted.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 3, 2014)

Scutta said:


> agh, I'm away that weekend.


 It's also worth noting that the Isthmian League starts it's season on Saturday 9th August, so there's a good chance we may have a midweek game ourselves that Tuesday...


----------



## Scutta (Jul 3, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 12th August is a Tuesday.
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be going because I'll be flying off on holiday. Gutted.



Boomtown weekend... so will be in no state for Tuesday.....



Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's also worth noting that the Isthmian League starts it's season on Saturday 9th August, so there's a good chance we may have a midweek game ourselves that Tuesday...



fuck will miss first game and second possibly... although i may be able to make it to champion hill on the 12th but will probably be very quiet though...


----------



## G Man (Jul 4, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What's this FIFA thing? Some sort of modern computer game, where you endorse Blatter, while pretending to hate him? You'll be wearing a green and yellow scarf while munching on prawn sandwiches at Old Trafford yet... ;-)




I always preferred the antithesis of FIFA, the very unofficial, cheap looking but silky smooth gameplay of Pro Evolution Soccer before it became bad (Mike and I are still playing Pro Ev 4 even though it's 10 years old).

Fake names like Rodalno and Van Mistelboum. So that would have left Dulwich with Woodpecker in goal, Voyeur at right back, Crack in Midfield and Ozbumbag at number 10.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 4, 2014)

G Man said:


> I always preferred the antithesis of FIFA, the very unofficial, cheap looking but silky smooth gameplay of Pro Evolution Soccer before it became bad (Mike and I are still playing Pro Ev 4 even though it's 10 years old).
> 
> Fake names like Rodalno and Van Mistelboum. So that would have left Dulwich with Woodpecker in goal, Voyeur at right back, Crack in Midfield and Ozbumbag at number 10.


That was the pinnacle, Pro Evo 4. I won a university tournament on that game. Challenge?


----------



## G Man (Jul 5, 2014)

When? Where?


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jul 12, 2014)

Your boy played his first Posh friendly at Barnet this afternoon (still with his magical pink boots) and did you chaps proud. Couple of duff short balls and dispossessed once but otherwise very impressive indeed with his touch and movement. Met his lovely parents and agent too which made my day as I've been feverishly campaigning for him to be signed by Posh since last March.

Astonishingly, like the only flourishing cannabis plant in a students' bedsit, he's managed to grow another two inches already thanks to all the diligent nurturing!  http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/...ut-to-make-a-big-impression-at-posh-1-6174141

Off to Portugal next week then we have more serious pre-season games against Wolves, Brighton and Charlton (deliverance!) respectively. I'll report back as and when Erhun tears the Championship defenders new arses.

Forza Tuscany!


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jul 12, 2014)

Rest assured that he'll still love the Hamlet long after the duct-tape has given up the ghost.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/...ut-to-make-a-big-impression-at-posh-1-6174141


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 13, 2014)

editor said:


>


 Judging by the remains of this work of art...Er-Who Oztumer! ;-)


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Jul 15, 2014)

Gavin Rose on BBC Radio Cambridgeshire on Erhuns move to Posh:

https://audioboo.fm/boos/2325245-du...w-peterborough-signing-erhun-oztumer-14-07-14

I still stand by my opinion that Gavin oozes class!


----------



## Invisible Steve (Jul 15, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> Anyone want to go and support Erhun?



Providing I'm in the country, and we can get a decent number of people down, I'd be well up for this.


----------



## Yorick (Jul 17, 2014)

I know this thread has moved on a bit, but I would like the record to show how pleased I am Erhun didn't go to Burnley.


----------



## sankara (Jul 17, 2014)

Yorick said:


> I know this thread has moved on a bit, but I would like the record to show how pleased I am Erhun didn't go to Burnley.


Imagine how I feel


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 17, 2014)

So, no Dulwich game on Tuesday 12 August.  Who's up for an afternoon out at Pompey and then Fratton Park for Erhun's League Cup debut?

I'm happy to book anyone ticket in the Fratton End.  Although, I expect some of you might want to go into the Posh end, despite the fact they profit through owning the patents on a range of the most mutilating cluster bombs.  Have that on your conscience.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Jul 17, 2014)

pompeydunc said:


> a range of the most mutilating cluster bombs.  Have that on your conscience.


Is this official? Have the Gadget Show tested them? Or Which?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jul 17, 2014)

It will be a dash for me, as I'd finish work at five. Is that possible by train? Would be at Waterloo at about half five, if I went. Can you get tickets for the away end, or would we have to book one through Peterborough?


----------



## pompeydunc (Jul 17, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It will be a dash for me, as I'd finish work at five. Is that possible by train? Would be at Waterloo at about half five, if I went. Can you get tickets for the away end, or would we have to book one through Peterborough?


 
Best if you get from cluster bomb murdering Peterbrough if you want tickets for away end.  5.30pm train is fine for getting to the game in time.  It'd get you to Fratton for 7pm and it's a 10 minute walk to ground.  Last train at just before 10.30 gets you back into Waterloo at 12.30.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Aug 6, 2014)

I see Mishi has posted a short Pitchero piece on 'Erhun's Bright Start' at Posh. Unfortunately this a bit of an overstatement.

Erhun played 45 pretty lively minutes in our very first friendly at Barnet (before pre-season training camp) and sustained a groin strain that has proved persistent as he's tried to hone his fitness levels. Despite an intial continuation of his pre-season programme, he wasn't named in the squads for any of the subsequent five friendlies. This is all rather depressing when considered with the otherwise very positive feedback from the training ground  - further to this, most Posh fans have bought into the (justified IMO) hype big-time and there's something of a clamour to see him play (they've bought, of all things, a hundred Fez hats to greet Erhun for a Saturday FL debut that he's actually now unlikely to make).

Not all gloom however. Last night, a plainly rusty magician appeared at St Neots in our final friendly and this was the first time that at least a couple of hundred Posh fans have had the opportunity to see him play. I had big reservations that he should be playing at all and was worried that he wouldn't do himself justice. A couple of hundred seconds after the kick-off, a trademark 20-yard direct free-kick was popped over the wall and into the net . Thereafter, he bustled as best he could for the remaining 42 minutes (the whole line-up was changed at HT) but was, I felt, operating at only 60% of Total Turk Power. He would have single-handedly taken the same opponents on a one-way excursion to the fucking cleaners a few months ago. 

My pressing message to you guys who are contemplating making a trip to Portsmouth on Tuesday is to check the team news fastidiously before committing. He may well be on the bench but I would think his prospects of starting that fixture are fairly low at the moment.

Best of luck against Harrow on Saturday!


----------



## G Man (Aug 6, 2014)

The 'I heard a rumour, Erhun Oztumer...' song has been evidently and obviously inconspicuous from our hymn book thus far but I miss it, and the player that goes with it. Its good to know that even below his best he is causing danger. On a day that Dulwich aren't playing I'm sure a sizeable few will take the chance to see him play wherever possible. Here's to you sankara...


----------



## pettyboy (Aug 6, 2014)

I wrote this piece about Oztumer for my website: http://www.thefalsenine.co.uk/2014/08/06/erhun-oztumer-came-turkey-bring-us-joy/

Photo kindly provided by editor


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 6, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> My pressing message to you guys who are contemplating making a trip to Portsmouth on Tuesday is to check the team news fastidiously before committing. He may well be on the bench but I would think his prospects of starting that fixture are fairly low at the moment.


 
I'll think I'll risk it and just go.


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 7, 2014)

Another interview with Erhun on BBC Radio Cambridgeshire here:

https://audioboo.fm/boos/2374328-er...ent=card&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Aug 10, 2014)

We duly trooped up to Rochdale yesterday _with our Turkish Cypriot flags and fez-hats_, creating a slightly bewildered response from the locals. Rather disappointingly, despite being told in the week that he was fit for match selection, Erhun didn't even travel with the squad - "not being risked yet" was the official explanation.

I'd seriously consider giving Tuesday a miss if I was you.

It's MK Franchise FC at home for us next Saturday, also a long shot I reckon owing to this persistent groin issue. I'll keep you posted though


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 10, 2014)

Didn't realise MK Dons had changed their name. But then I suppose it's so they're not confused with the Kingston Dons...


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Aug 10, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Didn't realise MK Dons had changed their name. But then I suppose it's so they're not confused with the Kingston Dons...



They get called allsorts and will continue to do so until they drop their unacceptable use of another club's name. It's not just a belligerent act, it's also rather fucking daft when you think about it. 

I meant to share this earlier but forgot. It's not Erhun's first league goal, but it's his first goal for a league club (at St Neots last Tuesday evening). 



He maintains his Champion Hill link by augmenting his blue kit with pink boots.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 11, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> They get called allsorts and will continue to do so until they drop their unacceptable use of another club's name. It's not just a belligerent act, it's also rather fucking daft when you think about it.
> 
> I meant to share this earlier but forgot. It's not Erhun's first league goal, but it's his first goal for a league club (at St Neots last Tuesday evening).
> 
> ...



Hope he's in the first-team picture soon, thanks for the vid!


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 12, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud what's the squad news? This sounds like his hand could be forced?

http://www.theposh.com/news/article/20140811-portsmouth-v-posh-match-preview-1820674.aspx


----------



## Invisible Steve (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks like you were right - Erhun not even on the bench. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28652530


----------



## pompeydunc (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a relief. Doubt we'd won if his shamanic powers had graced Fratton Park.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 15, 2014)

Erhun ruled out of this weekend's game. Official line is he's still "sidelined through injury". 

Beginning to worry that maybe his small frame won't cope with the level of fitness required by a team near the top of League 1...

Obviously hope that isn't the case. Don't suppose you know any more Posh 'n Proud ?


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 15, 2014)

Dammit! Suppose it will stop me checking all of tomorrow to see if he is playing!


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 15, 2014)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Dammit! Suppose it will stop me checking all of tomorrow to see if he is playing!


I check every day at the moment for updates!


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 15, 2014)

Been looking for Danny Carr's name to pop up too, seems to have gone all quiet there for him. Maybe with Robins going he may get a chance in the future...


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 15, 2014)

Hamlet Pete said:


> Been looking for Danny Carr's name to pop up too, seems to have gone all quiet there for him. Maybe with Robins going he may get a chance in the future...


Last I saw, he was scoring for HTFC's dev squad in pre-season friendlies...


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 15, 2014)

Good stuff. If he keeps it up then hopefully he will get a chance in the first team


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Aug 17, 2014)

Erhun's out until the end of September with no offical clarification on his injury status. Some say it's a groin injury and others say it's a continuation of his ankle injury from last term whilst some say he's just had an operation on the same ankle. A further few say he's actually back in training but they're giving him extra prep time as he barely had a pre-season.

The only other news is that he's moved into his new home and bought a new Mercedes (just a small black A-Class).

Like a kid eagerly waiting for a Christmas in summertime I am


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Aug 17, 2014)

Did he keep his personalised number plate from his old motor?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 18, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Erhun's out until the end of September with no offical clarification on his injury status. Some say it's a groin injury and others say it's a continuation of his ankle injury from last term whilst some say he's just had an operation on the same ankle. A further few say he's actually back in training but they're giving him extra prep time as he barely had a pre-season.
> 
> The only other news is that he's moved into his new home and bought a new Mercedes (just a small black A-Class).
> 
> Like a kid eagerly waiting for a Christmas in summertime I am


Thanks for the update! Here's hoping he'll be in the picture sooner rather than later. Good to see Kyle Vassell doing so well too.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 4, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Did he keep his personalised number plate from his old motor?



Yes he did, Mishi.

He had a groin operation a few weeks ago and has to ease himself back into training and then catch up with everyone else - he should be available for squad selection at the end of September / early October.

I spoke to our Chairman at the weekend and he feels that Erhun will be fully up to speed and pushing hard for regular first-team starts at the end of this year. It's a terrible shame but he's effectively missed the whole pre-season and subsequently hasn't been able to train fully for any length of time.

On the upside, no-one at the club doubts his ability and potential and he's been winning friends in the squad and amongst the supporters by travelling to all away games and sitting with the fans. That sort of thing goes a long way in the PR stakes and certainly hasn't gone unnoticed. He needs to exercise some patience with his rehabilitation as I believe he initially got the groin strain trying a bit too hard a bit too soon - he has got time on his side.

I'll let you know of any other news and I'll be seeing you good folk at Champion Hill on 20 September for the Hornchurch game which I'm looking forward to. Great result on Tuesday against Margate!!


----------



## Joe K (Sep 4, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Yes he did, Mishi.
> 
> He had a groin operation a few weeks ago and has to ease himself back into training and then catch up with everyone else - he should be available for squad selection at the end of September / early October.
> 
> ...



Note you've just signed Luke James from Hartlepool who can play in Erhun's position. Seems to be a lot of competition at London Road in the second striker/ AM role - sure we can't borrow him back for a bit?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 4, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Yes he did, Mishi.
> 
> He had a groin operation a few weeks ago and has to ease himself back into training and then catch up with everyone else - he should be available for squad selection at the end of September / early October.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that the slow start hopefully won't count against him...especially as Posh are already justifying their promotion favourites tag!

I saw that he sat in the crowd with Gab Z the other week - I'd expect nothing less, happy it's going down well with the fans.

Don't know if you've seen highlights of the Margate game but I've only just recovered, and I was drinking water all night! We had a similar game vs Kingstonian in the last game of last season, with the crowd almost sucking the ball into the net throughout the final 30mins. Unfortunately that day, with a 70%-fit Erhun's best attempts, we drew and missed out on the play-offs. On Tuesday night, the Margate GK had made three brilliant saves in the 10 mins leading up to the goal and then, oh and then, glorious Laurent Hamici galloped through and buried the winner with the last kick of the game. On reflection, I think it was the best moment yet of my fledgling DHFC involvement. 

I digress - see you on the 20th!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 4, 2014)

Joe K said:


> Note you've just signed Luke James from Hartlepool who can play in Erhun's position. Seems to be a lot of competition at London Road in the second striker/ AM role - sure we can't borrow him back for a bit?



James is essentially a finisher (hopefully a good one). Marcus Maddison, whom we've just signed from Gateshead, is principally a wide-man as is Jon Taylor. Both of the latter are supposedly also able to play behind the striker(s) but neither are pukka "number 10s" - they have pace and craft but are not playmakers to the same standard as Erhun. 

Darius Vassell came from Bishops Stortford last spring and didn't look up to much but with a proper pre-season behind him and having acquired some familiarity with his team-mates, he's turned into quite the beast and is joint top-scorer in L1. Erhun will make an even bigger impact a few weeks down the line, of that I'm absolutely convinced. I'd have no qualms about him being loaned back out to you for a month - it gives me the horn watching him play anywhere


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 19, 2014)

Erhun's now back in full-time training after his operation and convalescence and will be featuring after Posh _'have got a reserve game or two into him'_. I'm thinking second or third week of October and he'll certainly be on the bench, if not pushing for inclusion in the starting eleven. 

And I'll be seeing you chaps at Champion Hill tomorrow along with my talismanic wife who'll be making her first visit. She accompanies me to Posh games rather infrequently but we've only lost three fixtures in ten years whilst she's been present and one of those was a play-off semi-final which was subsequently turned around in the second-leg. Even if you're a lapsed Cobblers' fan, do please introduce yourself (I'm Paul) if you feel so inclined - I'll be sporting a red 'Turkish Magician' fez hat for some if not all of the afternoon.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 19, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Erhun's now back in full-time training after his operation and convalescence and will be featuring after Posh _'have got a reserve game or two into him'_. I'm thinking second or third week of October and he'll certainly be on the bench, if not pushing for inclusion in the starting eleven.
> 
> And I'll be seeing you chaps at Champion Hill tomorrow along with my talismanic wife who'll be making her first visit. She accompanies me to Posh games rather infrequently but we've only lost three fixtures in ten years whilst she's been present and one of those was a play-off semi-final which was subsequently turned around in the second-leg. Even if you're a lapsed Cobblers' fan, do please introduce yourself (I'm Paul) if you feel so inclined - I'll be sporting a red 'Turkish Magician' fez hat for some if not all of the afternoon.


 I'll be selling the 50/50  tickets, only a pound each...hint, hint!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 19, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'll be selling the 50/50  tickets, only a pound each...hint, hint!



Ha - I was going to buy you a beer but either/or :lol:


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll take the money for the 50/50 ticket...
A) It helps the Club;
B) I don't drink!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 21, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I'll take the money for the 50/50 ticket...
> A) It helps the Club;
> B) I don't drink!



You sold me the winning ticket, dude. Now I owe you a drink!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Sep 22, 2014)

Jammy git!  In which case...see you soon! Though I'd rather you put a few pennies (extra?) in the 12th Man bucket on your next visit...


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 22, 2014)

*Alert*

As part of his recuperation, Erhun is reputedly playing at Vicarage Road tomorrow evening in the Premier League U21 Cup (!) - we're allowed two over-age players apparently.

More here if you can wait for the page to load: http://www.theposh.com/news/article/20140922-duo-set-to-return-against-hornets-1933735.aspx


----------



## vicarofsibley (Sep 23, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> *Alert*
> 
> As part of his recuperation, Erhun is reputedly playing at Vicarage Road tomorrow evening in the Premier League U21 Cup (!) - we're allowed two over-age players apparently.


Very glad to hear it. Hopefully he'll begin to prove that these new FIFA 15 stats are absolute bollocks: http://www.futhead.com/15/career-mode/players/14970/erhun-oztumer/

Apart from defence.


----------



## pettyboy (Sep 23, 2014)

vicarofsibley said:


> Very glad to hear it. Hopefully he'll begin to prove that these new FIFA 15 stats are absolute bollocks: http://www.futhead.com/15/career-mode/players/14970/erhun-oztumer/
> 
> Apart from defence.



Love the emphasis on 'Balance'. Erhun's is 97, only two less than Lionel Messi and two more than David Silva!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 24, 2014)

Whilst you were enjoying a goalfest last night, Erhun notched up 45 minutes (as planned) with the U-21s at Watford who had no fewer than seven players with first-team experience on show.

Playing on the right but with licence to drift inside, he started a little slowly but loosened up after ten minutes or so and opened up the throttle a couple of times. This was enough to encourage the Watford defenders to occasionally triple-up on him with only moderate success. I'd say he's currently at 80-85% and near enough a contender for a bench place in the next couple of Saturdays. As soon as he's made up the missing six weeks that he's been sidelined, we should be seeing the benefits of full-time training coming through whereupon he should be really flying.

I listened to the usual comments from first-time witnesses:

_"Good lord, he's absolutely tiny"_
followed shortly thereafter by:
_"He's rather fucking good, isn't he?"_

Looking good at the moment for easing him in so you can soon all enjoy staying up till stupid o'clock to watch the FL Show with the insight of Leroy Rosenior (if you're lucky) or the pseudo-coke ramblings of Steve Claridge (if you're not).


----------



## G Man (Oct 4, 2014)

His debut at last! 81st minute substitute.

http://instagram.com/p/tvJR4brPe-/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/29388680


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Oct 6, 2014)

Erhun makes his debut on one of only two Saturdays a year when I'm contracted to work. I feel bloody cheated by the football gods in a conspiracy with my callous employers.

Very good feedback concerning his eagerness and movement - a couple of the football intelligentsia (known fuckwits of the parish) have already delivered their 'too small' verdict after ten minutes' scrutiny. Can't wait to see what they have to say after half-a-dozen games of Turkish magic has made their heads spin.

With a fair wind, you may be seeing something worthwhile on the FL show next Saturday when we travel to Crawley. Keep an eye out for a Hamlet scarf and Turkish Cypriot flag in the crowd - we must make sure he feels completely at home 

Well done on bagging all the points at Canvey Island and good luck tomorrow against Thamesmead. Could make it five out of six!


----------



## Thaw (Oct 6, 2014)

A chat with the man himself

http://www.vavel.com/en/football/39...n-league-turkey-and-a-return-from-injury.html

Interesting that they mention Dwight Gayle and Britt Assombalonga as examples for him. If he can get a few goals he might be in the Champo sooner rather than later


----------



## pettyboy (Oct 7, 2014)

Oztumer played another friendly for the Development squad today, a 4-2 defeat vs. West Ham U21s. Got an assist for their second goal.


----------



## Thaw (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20141007/dev-squad-triumph-in-posh-friendly_2236884_4201029

"...a defence splitting pass from highly rated ex-Dulwich Hamlet midfielder Erhun Oztumer."

We've got ex-Hamleteer Paul McCallum as well. He's been out on loan a few times and done well but still looks a bit lightweight when I've seen him alongside the 1st team.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 8, 2014)

Thaw said:


> http://www.whufc.com/articles/20141007/dev-squad-triumph-in-posh-friendly_2236884_4201029
> 
> "...a defence splitting pass from highly rated ex-Dulwich Hamlet midfielder Erhun Oztumer."
> 
> We've got ex-Hamleteer Paul McCallum as well. He's been out on loan a few times and done well but still looks a bit lightweight when I've seen him alongside the 1st team.


 
'Lightweight' is something of a feature of the Hamlet team tbh. I think teams will be looking at Xavier Vidal now as a potential league player and he'll have to get past that criticism too.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 8, 2014)

Thaw said:


> We've got ex-Hamleteer Paul McCallum as well. He's been out on loan a few times and done well but still looks a bit lightweight when I've seen him alongside the 1st team.


That surprises me - he looked a proper six foot lus centre forward when he was with the Hamlet and certainly wasn't physically intimidated in his seven first team appearances (six goals) for us while still a youth teamer.  That was four seasons ago and I'd have expected him to be a real monster by now with full time training etc. at a club the size of WHU.


----------



## Thaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes, thats what I was hoping for as well, and the fact that he did well on loan in Div4 made me think he could put himself about a bit. Maybe its just his attitude on the pitch. He seems like a 'nice young man' and probably needs to be a bit more of a bastard.  Sam likes to have a big target man so I was hoping he could be putting a bit of pressure on Carlton Cole by now.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Oct 9, 2014)

Just in case any of you were worried that Erhun was signed by Posh as peripheral squad-fodder, worry no more.

If you want to revisit an object lesson in playing a killer-ball (after first dispossessing an opponent), suggest you fast-forward to 4.45.



*WARNING* Suggest you turn the sound down before pressing 'play'.


----------



## Invisible Steve (Oct 16, 2014)

pettyboy said:


> Love the emphasis on 'Balance'. Erhun's is 97, only two less than Lionel Messi and two more than David Silva!


At least they got his height right...


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Nov 14, 2014)

Greetings, my Isthmian extended family.

The supposed 'smart money' believes that your Pink and Blue protege is likely to make his first football league start in the next 8 days or so. If not at Legia Walsall tomorrow then almost certainly at home to Swindon a week Saturday.

There's quite a swell of opinion amongst the fans in favour of starting him on the back of his mere minutes from the bench and just last week the Chairman himself lent his considerable weight to Erhun's case on Twitter - not merely to cover an absent winger but to be permitted his favoured berth beneath the striker(s) which would be a departure from our normal formation strategy.  

I'm quietly confident that his time is finally upon us and it will be a timely introduction as far as I'm concerned. There have been a few occasions in recent weeks when I've pondered that a fully-functioning, fired-up Hamlet side could be doing a better job than we have on a given afternoon/evening. For sure, the Rabble would have eclipsed the torpid recent efforts of the Posh fans during some disappointing recent showings - can't you guys make provisions for 'Supporters' Workshops'?

Good luck tomorrow in the perennial struggle against the forces of law and order


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2014)

He came on for the last fifteen minutes against Bristol City tonight.  City were already three up. Dulwich Hamlet got a mention and the co-commentator said he looked lively.  I though he looked better than most of the other P'boro in the short amount of time he was on the pitch.


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Nov 28, 2014)

I second that, at least his passes seemed to go forward, to the man and have some sort of purpose.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 2, 2014)

EDC said:


> He came on for the last fifteen minutes against Bristol City tonight.  City were already three up. Dulwich Hamlet got a mention and the co-commentator said he looked lively.  I though he looked better than most of the other P'boro in the short amount of time he was on the pitch.



...and everyone else in attendance thought and said the same including the principal sports journo and the club chairman. They've been banging on about little else all week.

We've got Colchester United away in the FA Cup on Sunday afternoon (16.30). We've got a few injuries and cup-tied players at the weekend - if Erhun doesn't start and Posh lose, Fergie's lengthily acquired reputation and his job will be hanging by a thread or worse.

I've got a couple of seats in my car if any of you fancy this and get to Euston or Old Street (you don't have to contribute towards fuel...I'm going anyways!) or alternatively, the game is being shown live on BT Sport and the usual malware streams. Give me a shout on here if you fancy a lift - a couple of Hamlet fans will probably double the atmosphere at this tie.

Well done on a cracking turnaround to blag all three points on Saturday btw.

@Paul_Cyclops


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 3, 2014)

I watched the game on Friday night and was really, really impressed by Erhun's performance when he came on. He didn't see as much of the ball as he did in a Hamlet shirt, but other than that he played in exactly the same way as he did for us: positive, energetic, great at holding possession. Seeing him look so comfortable (and even look like one of the best players on the pitch) at League One level has filled me with a lot of confidence that he's going to go on to become a key player in the second half of the season.

Do Peterborough have any other televised matches scheduled at the moment?


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 3, 2014)

blueheaven said:


> Do Peterborough have any other televised matches scheduled at the moment?



....erm yeah - on Sunday, you will need BT Sport though. Anyone with BT broadband can watch this on their TV or stream it on their PC for free.

I'm only going to this bleak and sterile football outpost because I want to be there when he makes his (well overdue) full debut - after championing his cause almost non-stop since early last April, it'll be the end of a journey and the fulfilment of a personal dream for me.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 4, 2014)

.



This won't embed properly for some reason - please forward to 06.38 for Ferguson's comments on Erhun


----------



## Christian Burt (Dec 8, 2014)

Erhun was one of the better performers I thought. Didn't look out of place at that level and we all know that he would've buried the penalty!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 8, 2014)

Christian Burt said:


> Erhun was one of the better performers I thought. Didn't look out of place at that level and we all know that he would've buried the penalty!



That's his first competitive start for 8 months and in a side that's currently a bit unsure about the arse/elbow interface - if they give him a run in this position, he'll soon second guess where his team-mates are likely to be be rather than relying on where they ought to be. I'm quite pleased with his showing and he did the full 90 minutes too. He's most certainly not out of his depth.

I disagree about burying the penalty. Christian - I reckon he'd have simply popped it exactly where it needed to go and probably sent the 'keeper the wrong way at the same time. I hope/expect we'll get to see this next time round


----------



## Al Crane (Dec 13, 2014)

He's scored!!!! From a free kick by the sounds of it. Brilliant!


----------



## G Man (Dec 13, 2014)

BBC match report

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/30358136


----------



## Balbi (Dec 13, 2014)

VIDEO

http://instagram.com/p/wjZsSSmtsC


----------



## Scutta (Dec 13, 2014)

Fuck Leyton away didn't realise should have gone gutted. So pleased for him LEGEND hopefully first of many


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 13, 2014)

YAAAARRRRRRRRGHTHEFUCKIN *cough* sorry about that.

What can I say? First career FL start and he's performing in FL1 at more or less the same level as he did in the Isthmian league from the off. He's not even fully tuned in yet he delivered a pretty impressive 90 minutes aside of the trademark goal. Take my word for it, he ripped a handful of new arses for a few pretty accomplished L1 players this afternoon.

The full-time training has made him even more devastating and he's now firing on all cylinders for the full 90 minutes - it really is quite compelling to watch. 

I'm so pleased for you guys this evening because your overwhelming faith in Erhun has certainly helped him get to where he is today. I'm also pleased for Gavin Rose and his team, all of whom deserve great praise for providing the lad with the opportunity to play in a proper footballing side and nurturing his precocious talent. I hope we can hang on to him for at least as long as you did!


----------



## J Ed (Dec 13, 2014)

Just curious but why does everyone here hate the Posh?


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 13, 2014)

Is it because of the uninspiring topography of the Fens?


----------



## J Ed (Dec 13, 2014)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Is it because of the uninspiring topography of the Fens?



Well they can't be concerned about the quality of the Cathedral or... err.. nevermind


----------



## J Ed (Dec 13, 2014)

Can't believe Fergie's son is still at Posh


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 14, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Well they can't be concerned about the quality of the Cathedral or... err.. nevermind



..or even our fine .....diesel engines and, erm....beerfestival.

No disputing the familar quality of this fucker however: http://instagram.com/p/wjZsSSmtsC


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Dec 14, 2014)

Al Crane said:


> He's scored!!!! From a free kick by the sounds of it. Brilliant!



Bloody fuming... away in deepest Essex overnight for the Christmas do, so with limited wifi availability I had no chance to cash in on Erhun as an anytime goalscorer.


----------



## EDC (Dec 14, 2014)

J Ed said:


> Just curious but why does everyone here hate the Posh?


 Adrian Durham.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 14, 2014)

EDC said:


> Adrian Durham.


 Ahhh - that's different gravy.

He's not necessarily too popular with us much of the time. Sense-of-entitlement issues.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 14, 2014)

I, for one, have no problem with Peterborough...well apart from the fact I once got nicked there before a game (against Bolton Wanderers...don't ask!) & the ice rink is so bloody far from the station!


----------



## J Ed (Dec 14, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I, for one, have no problem with Peterborough...well apart from the fact I once got nicked there before a game (against Bolton Wanderers...don't ask!) & the ice rink is so bloody far from the station!



The hockey has never been the same since the Pirates became Phantoms...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 15, 2014)

J Ed said:


> The hockey has never been the same since the Pirates became Phantoms...


 Ha,ha! I'm a 'part-time' Streatham Redskins fan.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 15, 2014)

Back to Erhun...anyone gonna dash down the bookies and get odds for him to be top scorer for the Posh & also top scorer in the third division?


----------



## blueheaven (Dec 16, 2014)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Back to Erhun...anyone gonna dash down the bookies and get odds for him to be top scorer for the Posh & also top scorer in the third division?



At the start of the season I was considering trying to get odds on him getting called up to the Turkey squad at some point in his career.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Dec 16, 2014)

You'd probably still get good odds...well worth a flutter!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 16, 2014)

How does that work? Can you just call up a bookies and ask for odds on something like that?


----------



## Scutta (Dec 17, 2014)

https://audioboom.com/boos/2738819-erhun-oztumer-on-his-first-posh-goal-17-12-2014


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 25, 2015)

Just thought I'd post to update you swaggering dandies on the goings-on at Franchise FC on Saturday.

Erhun started on Saturday and we basically got sucker-punched with two fairly soft goals in the first half-hour. Erhun was arguably the best player we had on the park at that time and had very nearly squared matters when we were just the one goal down with a sweet, dipping 25 yard effort that whacked the crossbar (see short highlights below). Shortly after the second goal went in, Ferguson took off our only pukka right-back (we thought he might have been injured but wasn't) and then, to our abject horror, he took Erhun off and replaced him with out-of-form Marcus Maddison.



The Posh fans have, by and large, been very patient during the recent poor form but this hackneyed substitution was greeted first by boos and then by chants of "You don't know what you're doing". This suggestion was given validation as Posh basically folded from this point and conceded a third goal just before the break.

At the substitution, I went across to speak to Erhun's family to apologise to them for Fergie's weird gambit and told them that I was fairly sure that this was Ferguson's way of submitting his resignation and that he'd be gone on Monday. He knows full well that Erhun is pretty much the most popular player amongst the fans although most have been convinced that this popularity has brought out the contrarian in Fergie. As it happens, the Chairman was thinking the same as I was and Darren Ferguson's notable stewardship of Peterborough United ended abruptly on Saturday evening rather than Monday. Just to make the severance more emphatic - the whole first-team coaching and support staff had their contracts terminated at the same time.

I was a bit sceptical at HT that the second-half might turn out to be punctuated by "Fergie Out" chants yet remarkably, the 1800 travelling fans "did a Dulwich Hamlet" and elected to disregard the score and get behind the team quite noisily for the rest of the proceedings even though it was somewhat evident that we didn't have the wherewithall to get back into the fixture. I was relatively subdued myself as I was wondering who the next manager might be and how most of the players would have to prove themselves all over again to a new boss. I was particularly concerned that some proponent of agricultural football might arrive and utter the words "he's too short for a footballer" when evaluating our most skilfull player by far.

The good news for you guys is, to the very best of my knowledge, at the time of writing, that Gavin Rose isn't in the picture although the Chairman has pointed out, quite specifically, that his principal target may not be available at this time.

Hope you have a great day out on Saturday on the coast and bring back the bacon.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Just thought I'd post to update you swaggering dandies on the goings-on at Franchise FC on Saturday.
> 
> Erhun started on Saturday and we basically got sucker-punched with two fairly soft goals in the first half-hour. Erhun was arguably the best player we had on the park at that time and had very nearly squared matters when we were just the one goal down with a sweet, dipping 25 yard effort that whacked the crossbar (see short highlights below). Shortly after the second goal went in, Ferguson took off our only pukka right-back (we thought he might have been injured but wasn't) and then, to our abject horror, he took Erhun off and replaced him with out-of-form Marcus Maddison.
> 
> ...




The new manager needs to build the team around him


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 25, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> The new manager needs to build the team around him



Not quite to the same level as Gavin did but his team-mates need to get tuned into him pronto. Nobody's making runs for him and nobody's got the confidence to pick him out in the spaces he always finds. 

He's picking up all manner of accolades and awards but the truth is that the Posh fans haven't seen anywhere near the best of him yet. I personally believe that he's good enough for the Championship but that he's being denied the opportunities to demonstrate this thus far.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 25, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Not quite to the same level as Gavin did



Euphemistic


----------



## SDE (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks P 'n' P! Always great to hear from you on here. I must admit I've been following Posh with ludicrous intensity since Erhun moved there and I'm very familar with the general goings on but I'm not at the actual games of course so it's brill to hear from someone who is. Just really really happy Erhun has been playing well when given the chance to be honest and is clearly holding his own (and then some) at that level. Wish you Posh guys all the best and it'd be great to see Erhun prosper as the entire club do. Hoping to make it along to a Posh game before the season is out with my bespoke "I heard a rumour" Turkish top on full show.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 25, 2015)

SDE said:


> Thanks P 'n' P! Always great to hear from you on here. I must admit I've been following Posh with ludicrous intensity since Erhun moved there and I'm very familar with the general goings on but I'm not at the actual games of course so it's brill to hear from someone who is. Just really really happy Erhun has been playing well when given the chance to be honest and is clearly holding his own (and then some) at that level. Wish you Posh guys all the best and it'd be great to see Erhun prosper as the entire club do. Hoping to make it along to a Posh game before the season is out with my bespoke "I heard a rumour" Turkish top on full show.



Cheers  I need to get back to Champion Hill for a more relaxed afternoon but the fixtures seem to clash frequently (I live in Camden). Looking forward to the pre-season friendly presuming the arrangement is honoured (hopefully on a Saturday).


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Feb 26, 2015)

I would guess the pre-season would be a midweeker, as The Posh would save their Saturdays for more lucrative home pre-seasons.


----------



## SDE (Mar 6, 2015)

Check out about 4mins in for Erhun's beautiful long run & shot to put Posh dev squad 3-2 up against Cambridge on Tuesday afternoon. Sounds like he put in a decent performance aside from that wonders strike too so here's hoping he gets back in their 1st team squad for the next game, though I must admit it seems like the new temp bosses at Posh don't fancy him too much. Real shame, if so.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Mar 24, 2015)

LIve Stream of St Neots Town v Posh Development here (really)


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 13, 2015)

Ferguson 2nd favourite for Pompey job. Views Posh 'n Proud? Erhun to join him hopefully!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 14, 2015)

I saw that whilst Peterborough lost at the weekend, but Erhun came off the bench...


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Apr 15, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Ferguson 2nd favourite for Pompey job. Views Posh 'n Proud? Erhun to join him hopefully!



You may well get Fergie who'd certainly get Pompsmouth out of L2 with a moderate breeze. As for your second assertion, Dunc - nah! 

Erhun's first start for seven weeks last night in a new system = another MOtM. Personally, I thought he was nowhere near the level he could attain with a freer role but the paying punters are certainly happy with what they see.

The 2014-15 manager situation has been to his detriment as has having his first professional pre-season ruined by injury and a subsequent operation. Nonetheless, he's already proved that he's comfortable at L1 level and well on his way to proving us all absolutely correct - I think there's at _least_ a Championship player in there.


----------



## Ludo (Apr 17, 2015)

we've got a great peice from Posh 'n Proud in tomorrow's new fanzine reflecting on Erhun's first season with the Posh!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Apr 17, 2015)

Ludo said:


> we've got a great peice from Posh 'n Proud in tomorrow's new fanzine reflecting on Erhun's first season with the Posh!



Not sure about great but it was lengthy before you had to squeeze it into the alloted space!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 17, 2015)

'Alotted space'...what kind of fanzine is that? Just print more pages!


----------



## Ludo (Apr 17, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Not sure about great but it was lengthy before you had to squeeze it into the alloted space!


we whittled it down a tiny bit but it's pretty much all intact.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Apr 22, 2015)

You can't hide this kind of quality


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 22, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> You can't hide this kind of quality



Let's hope the first team manager was watching!


----------



## sankara (Apr 22, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> You can't hide this kind of quality



It's such a waste of talent. I can only hope that he moves to a team where he is appreciated, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 22, 2015)

The thing for me is...if he is not given a chance at Peterborough United...well that will simply be their loss. 
He is just too good NOT to be picked up by another professional club.


----------



## sankara (Apr 22, 2015)

Get out Erhun, while you still can!


----------



## sankara (Apr 22, 2015)

Champion_hill said:


> Come on, we all understand the often irrational nature of footballing rivalry. If we end up getting a friendly against them, I promise to make sure that sankara is wearing a muzzle.


Is this still your plan Champion_hill ?


vornstyle76 said:


> I had no opinions one way or another on Peterborough until sankara sat me down and explained how they profit through owning the patents on a range of the most mutilating cluster bombs, and now I absolutely hate them.


Let's never forget Barry Fry's munitions factory!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Apr 22, 2015)

He only played yesterday because several of the U-18s have a cup semi-final today. Erhun very likely to feature in the first-team on Saturday.

Conversely, the reluctant caretaker manager at Posh is fairly unlikely to feature in first-team affairs next season; Chairman is very keen to return to attacking football on the deck and will recruit accordingly next month


----------



## Champion_hill (Apr 23, 2015)

sankara said:


> Is this still your plan Champion_hill ?
> 
> Let's never forget Barry Fry's munitions factory!



I think you've got a bit more dangerous so I'm just gonna tie you up outside.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 11, 2015)

Just uploaded a moment ago:


----------



## pompeydunc (May 11, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Just uploaded a moment ago:




Ta.  I see the team is marked up on the board behind.  Obvious which one Erhun is!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 11, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> I see the team is marked up on the board behind.  Obvious which one Erhun is!


 Magician X - like something out of Marvel Comics. Nothing comical about how we've yet to deploy him properly though.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 13, 2015)

Word on Twitter is that you'll have your old comrades the Turkish Ultras (including the House Magician himself) behind you again tomorrow night and (hopefully) on Sunday.


----------



## Scolly (May 13, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Just uploaded a moment ago:




Lovely shot of our new stand in the background. We may have seats in it by the end of next season!!

Ps I was there for his Posh debut


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Aug 4, 2015)

There's a fair possibility that tonight's final pre-season game at Bishops Stortford will be streamed live via the Posh YouTube channel.

There's also a fair possibility that this could be Erhun's last game for Posh for reasons which I'll divulge if it actually comes to that


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Aug 4, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> There's a fair possibility that tonight's final pre-season game at Bishops Stortford will be streamed live via the Posh YouTube channel.
> 
> There's also a fair possibility that this could be Erhun's last game for Posh for reasons which I'll divulge if it actually comes to that



What?! That doesn't sound good. Thanks for the heads up on the streamed game


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Aug 4, 2015)

Stream is likely but not certain - I'm going anyways


----------



## SDE (Aug 4, 2015)

I was surprised Erhun's contract wasn't cut up for this season given the new Posh boss clearly doesn't like him. What's the point in keeping him on if he's got the usual issue - ie, height?


----------



## sankara (Aug 5, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> There's also a fair possibility that this could be Erhun's last game


This fills my heart with joy. I hope he can find a team befitting of his marvelous talents.


----------



## Joe K (Aug 5, 2015)

Read an interview with Peterborough's new manager the other day and he seems like a joyless military plank. He also banged on about his love of hard work in players, but didn't mention Erhun - who I think is one of the hardest-working lower-league forwards I've ever seen.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 5, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Read an interview with Peterborough's new manager the other day and he seems like a joyless military plank. He also banged on about his love of hard work in players, but didn't mention Erhun - who I think is one of the hardest-working lower-league forwards I've ever seen.



It's the fall back British manager approach isn't it. By 'hard-working' he means 'kicks other players up into the air/ostentatiously charges half way across the pitch to get nowhere near a tackle.' See also 'passion.' Obviously foreign teams like, say, Barcelona, aren't hard working even though their players are moving constantly.

ETA: We're amazingly lucky to have been able to hang on to a manager like Gavin when the higher levels are absolutely stuffed with planks like this.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Aug 5, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's the fall back British manager approach isn't it. By 'hard-working' he means 'kicks other players up into the air/ostentatiously charges half way across the pitch to get nowhere near a tackle.' See also 'passion.' Obviously foreign teams like, say, Barcelona, aren't hard working even though their players are moving constantly.
> 
> ETA: We're amazingly lucky to have been able to hang on to a manager like Gavin when the higher levels are absolutely stuffed with planks like this.


Estimated time of arrival?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 5, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Estimated time of arrival?



Edited to Add.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks in no small part to the power of collective wishful-thinking in two separate parishes, you'll be pleased to hear that Dave Robertson has succeeded in his objective of never including Erhun Oztumer in the matchday squad come hell or high water.

Private Robertson was relieved of his command at 13.00hrs 6 September 2015. Huzzah, huzzah, huzzah.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2015)

Megalolz. What an incompetent manager.


----------



## B.I.G (Sep 6, 2015)

Tweet Dmac and make sure next manager builds their team around Erhun as the number 10


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 6, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Tweet Dmac and make sure next manager builds their team around Erhun as the number 10



Darragh knows exactly how I feel. You guys can remind him of this course of action though - @DMAC102


----------



## darryl (Sep 6, 2015)

I toyed with going up to Peterborough to watch Charlton in the League Cup but didn't bother when I saw the chances of seeing Erhun were pretty much zilch. Hope the next Posh boss has a bit more sense.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 12, 2015)

I THINK Erhun is likely to be in the matchday squad this afternoon at Oldham. Grant McCann is presently acting as Caretaker and has spoken this week about how he wants his midfielders hungry for the ball and how he wants movement in possession. It might be mere platitudes or it may be that Erhun's determination and patience could finally pay off....

We won't know till 2.50pm I guess 

Good luck at (both) Hampton & Richmond this afternoon!


----------



## EDC (Sep 12, 2015)

I might watch the Football League show tonight to see his goal.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 14, 2015)

First competitive start since April and straight into spectacular mode (these are the 'short highlights - some good shit is missing from these)



Architect at work:


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 14, 2015)

just wanted to be the 11000 th to view


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 14, 2015)

and 200 th to reply


----------



## mick mccartney (Sep 29, 2015)

Erhun sent off tonight .


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 30, 2015)

Just to update you fine folk on the last couple of weeks, it's all been pretty excellent until around 8.00pm yesterday evening.

Considering he's been restored to a starting berth from near stone-cold, he's been pretty fucking awesome despite being principally deployed at 9 O'Clock within a diamond/rhombus midfield. His normal repertoire has been augmented by some impressive housework when opponents have been in possession and he's made some quality tackles and interceptions. Massive credit to him for staying so sharp whilst the newly appointed youth manager at Southend was treating him so poorly.

Unfortunately, he was fed a poor ball across the face of Bury's penalty area last night and he lunged to try and reach the ball as a defender was closing fast. Zero malice and huge determination but his studs were showing and he inadvertently collected the defender. The ref had given a properly dodgy handball decision against Erhun just moments earlier and words were exchanged - I think that was what clinched the red (0:30)



He's obviously gutted but he's made such an excellent impression since his return that he'll be able to take this in his stride and come back even better soon enough. I'm quietly confident that Gavin will be proved correct with his assertion that Erhun can cut it at Championship level - whether this is with Posh or not remains to be seen but he's knocking down the barriers like a flimsy Leatherhead retaining wall at the moment and he's worthy of a more auspicious platform than L1 IMO.

He's proving to be a fine extended ambassador for the Hamlet. Just like you/I knew he would


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 1, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Unfortunately, he was fed a poor ball across the face of Bury's penalty area last night and he lunged to try and reach the ball as a defender was closing fast. Zero malice and huge determination but his studs were showing and he inadvertently collected the defender.


It does look a bit naughty, and the ref had a perfect view.  He also uses his right foot, which he normally only uses for standing on!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Oct 24, 2015)

Absolutely delighted to see the top of the Isthmian Premier Division this evening.

Just a few lines to let you know (probs many of you do anyways) that Erhun's properly ignited now. The coaching squad has realised that if his colleagues move into any space at all, he will spot them and play jaw-dropping passes - 20,30,40,50 yards, makes no odds. Absolute sensation in the first half this afternoon against Doncaster Rovers. Despite playing a bit deeper than you might expect, he's scored a goal and an assist in each of the last two games and has gone home with yet another bottle of champagne and the sound of a rapturous standing ovation ringing in his ears. 

He's also costing me a fortune - I'm sponsoring his goals for the Free Kicks Foundation and find myself going to games I might otherwise have listened to on the radio. 

Good luck on Tuesday against Merstham - it's raining goals in Tuscany this time of year


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Absolutely delighted to see the top of the Isthmian Premier Division this evening.
> 
> Just a few lines to let you know (probs many of you do anyways) that Erhun's properly ignited now. The coaching squad has realised that if his colleagues move into any space at all, he will spot them and play jaw-dropping passes - 20,30,40,50 yards, makes no odds. Absolute sensation in the first half this afternoon against Doncaster Rovers. Despite playing a bit deeper than you might expect, he's scored a goal and an assist in each of the last two games and has gone home with yet another bottle of champagne and the sound of a rapturous standing ovation ringing in his ears.
> 
> ...



Cheers! Any contract news? Was he not only on a two year contract expiring this year? He might leave no? As not everyone loves him as much as you? I saw some Neanderthal on your forum when he was out of favour saying he was always too small.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Oct 24, 2015)

There's still two (now quiet) folk on Twitter who don't rate him. Two LOL.

There's an option for a third year at the end of the second - I understand Posh have to exercise this in December. I'm expecting that we'll make an improved offer to extend it a bit farther than that. Anything he gets will be well deserved though - he's still exactly the same lad as far as graft, passion and team-work go. 

We do need promotion though. My feeling is that he'll fully use the additional time on the ball he'd get in the second tier to _really _devastating effect. Anything can happen for him then I guess.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 24, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> There's still two (now quiet) folk on Twitter who don't rate him. Two LOL.
> 
> There's an option for a third year at the end of the second - I understand Posh have to exercise this in December. I'm expecting that we'll make an improved offer to extend it a bit farther than that. Anything he gets will be well deserved though - he's still exactly the same lad as far as graft, passion and team-work go.
> 
> We do need promotion though. My feeling is that he'll fully use the additional time on the ball he'd get in the second tier to _really _devastating effect. Anything can happen for him then I guess.



Thanks for all the updates. Long thread now!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Oct 24, 2015)

Hope we take this thread from Tuscany to Barcelona!


----------



## Joe K (Oct 25, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> There's still two (now quiet) folk on Twitter who don't rate him. Two LOL.
> 
> There's an option for a third year at the end of the second - I understand Posh have to exercise this in December. I'm expecting that we'll make an improved offer to extend it a bit farther than that. Anything he gets will be well deserved though - he's still exactly the same lad as far as graft, passion and team-work go.
> 
> We do need promotion though. My feeling is that he'll fully use the additional time on the ball he'd get in the second tier to _really _devastating effect. Anything can happen for him then I guess.



So pleased for him. Remember the first time I saw him play thinking 'that's a Championship player, that'. I think his top end is bottom Premier League, in fact - if Jamie Vardy can do it, he can.


----------



## StephenMac (Oct 25, 2015)

Darren Ferguson and that army bloke must feel like dicks.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 25, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Darren Ferguson and that army bloke must feel like dicks.



Appropriate, given that they are dicks. Particularly the army bloke.


----------



## B.I.G (Oct 25, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Darren Ferguson and that army bloke must feel like dicks.



People that exclude never change their mind or feel guilty. Also see Tories.


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 25, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I saw some Neanderthal on your forum when he was out of favour saying he was always too small.


He's only too small some of the time.  The rest of the time he's bigger.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Oct 26, 2015)

Erhun Oztumer...Quite simply the best player I've EVER seen in a Hamlet shirt. And that inlcudes my nephew Kalvin! 

If I could be arsed I'd have put money on him ages ago to win a full cap for Turkey at some stage...


----------



## 3010 (Oct 27, 2015)

Erhun even featuring in the Daily Mail now: Turkish Messi proving size does not matter any more English football


----------



## GregDHFC (Oct 27, 2015)

3010 said:


> Erhun even featuring in the Daily Mail now: Turkish Messi proving size does not matter any more English football



That's the best article I've ever read (and am ever likely to read) in the Daily Mail.


----------



## Christian Burt (Oct 29, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Erhun Oztumer...Quite simply the best player I've EVER seen in a Hamlet shirt. And that inlcudes my nephew Kalvin!
> 
> If I could be arsed I'd have put money on him ages ago to win a full cap for Turkey at some stage...


I would go for Joe Odegbami (just ahead of Erhun)


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 29, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Erhun Oztumer...Quite simply the best player I've EVER seen in a Hamlet shirt. And that inlcudes my nephew Kalvin!



The best three players I've seen for Dulwich have been Chris Dickson, Charlie Taylor and Erhun (in no particular order). I don't think I could say which was the best (although I used to love Taylor's Baggio-esque style of play). On their respective days they've each been absolutely unstoppable.


----------



## AndyDHFC (Oct 29, 2015)

Moroccan Sunset said:


> The best three players I've seen for Dulwich have been Chris Dickson, Charlie Taylor and Erhun (in no particular order). I don't think I could say which was the best (although I used to love Taylor's Baggio-esque style of play). On their respective days they've each been absolutely unstoppable.


Top 3 are Joe Odegbami, Erhan and Carl Emberson


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Oct 30, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Darren Ferguson and that army bloke must feel like dicks.



Fergie had a lot of time for Erhun and made the effort to at least explain the whys and wherefores. He didn't quite have the bottle to work the offensive play predominately around him however. Anyone who follows Posh will explain to you that, by the time Erhun was over his operation and match-fit, Fergie had (to all intents and purposes) psychologically checked-out at Posh. The substitution shambles at MK was designed to get a definitive reaction from both the Chairman and fans, neither of whom were short on patience and forgiveness for poor form to which Fergie no longer had the appetite to address.

The other bloke, as you all suggest, was a knob in my opinion too.

There are presently articles in Turkish, Swedish, Malaysian (and probably many others) about Erhun at the moment (on the back of very few consecutive starts). It's gone properly Oztumer mental to the point that Channel 5 may even start pronouncing his name properly, who would have thought that just a few weeks ago? 

I hope to god we can nail him down for a bit longer - Posh might be taking as many as 1800 to Coventry tomorrow. Erhun is responsible for encouraging a fair few hundred of those, including me, to make that trip


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Nov 1, 2015)

Rather belated:- This is the Sheffield Star report on Erhun's role when Peterborough hammered Doncaster 4-0 a week ago.

In the analysis column  two days later "The excellent Oztumer"  was given star man mark of 9/10.

Report: Peterborough United 4 Doncaster Rovers 0 - The Star


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Nov 22, 2015)

Erhun put in a couple of under-par performances against Burton and Fleetwood (everything is relative of course) not least because he was laid low with a Billy-Ray and didn't train in the week before the Burton FA Cup victory.

Whilst you folk were consolidating your title push on the south coast, normal service was being resumed in leafy South Cheshire.



These are the short highlights - the extended version on the club's website illustrates the extent of his piss-taking yesterday. Not for the first time, applauded off by both sets of fans again. Awesome


----------



## pompeydunc (Nov 22, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Erhun put in a couple of under-par performances against Burton and Fleetwood (everything is relative of course) not least because he was laid low with a Billy-Ray and didn't train in the week before the Burton FA Cup victory.
> 
> Whilst you folk were consolidating your title push on the south coast, normal service was being resumed in leafy South Cheshire.
> 
> ...




3 assists for the Wizard of Oz.  Nice one....


----------



## Cyclodunc (Nov 23, 2015)

God he's good. Just thinking about when he was at Dulwich makes me smile.


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 24, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> 3 assists for the Wizard of Oz.  Nice one....


 That long pass for the second goal was vintage Glenn Hoddle stuff.  I was worried the scorer was going to drop Erhun on his head in celebration!


----------



## Scutta (Nov 25, 2015)

will we have to change the name of this thread???


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 25, 2015)

They could have had him a lot cheaper...if they'd bought him from us!


----------



## Balbi (Nov 25, 2015)

Sell on clause


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 25, 2015)

He may turn out for the cheese rolls but he'll always be a hipster bratwerst at heart.


----------



## Christian Burt (Nov 26, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> They could have had him a lot cheaper...if they'd bought him from us!


Danny King said exactly the same!
Would be amazing to see Erhun go to the top flight. What a legend.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 26, 2015)

If Erhun goes to crypled palarse though...I might have to give him a bell to blag a ticket...as I'd begrudge paying them to watch him!


----------



## tomario (Nov 27, 2015)

Despite Mishi not liking CPFC, there are a few of us who come down and watch Hamlet and have always rated him and would to see play for us. Has always been a quality player.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm sure ANY club would love to have Erhun playing for them!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 27, 2015)

tomario said:


> Despite Mishi not liking CPFC, there are a few of us who come down and watch Hamlet and have always rated him and would to see play for us. Has always been a quality player.



You want to see Mishi playing for Palace?


----------



## tomario (Nov 27, 2015)

Is he match fit? We do need a striker. But skipping Palace tomorrow to watch Hamlet instead.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 27, 2015)

I was never a striker, and never a footballer...just have the occasional 'five minute waddle' on the pitch when the Supporters Team go on tour!


----------



## Pink Panther (Nov 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I was never a striker, and never a footballer...just have the occasional 'five minute waddle' on the pitch


That didn't stop Paul Vines turning out for us!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 27, 2015)

But he's got that advantage on me...I've never had 'goals for breakfast'!


----------



## toby kempton (Nov 27, 2015)

will erhun be the next peter crouch?


----------



## Al Crane (Nov 27, 2015)

toby kempton said:


> will erhun be the next peter crouch?



Erhun will be the next Erhun.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 27, 2015)

toby kempton said:


> will erhun be the next peter crouch?


Crouch only played a few games for us. He wasn't a 'proper' Dulwich Hamlet player, as he came on loan from Tottenham Hotspur to us, and then went back to them...


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2015)

He was pretty good though?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Nov 28, 2015)

To be honest, he wasn't with us long enough, vague memory says that Peter 'Blobby' Garland was out injured...they would have been formidable together, even for a short spell.


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2015)

I remember seeing him a couple of those matches, he scored in one of them at The Greendale End.


----------



## toby kempton (Nov 28, 2015)

whilst we read this danny carr is at aldershot on loan
BBC Sport - Daniel Carr: Cambridge striker joins Aldershot on loan


----------



## AndyDHFC (Nov 28, 2015)

toby kempton said:


> will erhun be the next peter crouch?


I doubt it. For all his merits, I can't seen Erhan ever earning the 20ft chicken nickname.


----------



## EDC (Nov 28, 2015)

AndyDHFC said:


> I doubt it. For all his merits, I can't seen Erhan ever earning the 20ft chicken nickname.



I see he got a kick in the bollocks to get a penalty today !!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Dec 20, 2015)

One for Older Viewers

Side One

Mark That Man
Aladdin Form
Three Point Saturday
Panic in Crewe
Cracked Defender

Side Two

Stoppage Time
The Prettiest Pass
Let's Spend the Match Together
Jean Genius
Lady Grinning Goal

Happy Christmas to all our friends at Champion Hill and here's to a deserved double-promotion clinching 2016


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jan 3, 2016)

The Oztumer nine-iron from 22 yards (1.12). Bet you've seen one of these before.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Jan 3, 2016)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> The Oztumer nine-iron from 22 yards (1.12). Bet you've seen one of these before.



Cracking goal, and good day all round for you at  T' Lane yesterday then, well appreciated by the blue three quarters of Sheffield as well.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jan 6, 2016)

Sorry to bounce this thread so often this week.

Just thought our wholly impartial fellow connosseurs of fine football might like to cast their objective eyes on the Posh Goal of 2015 Mitre Nomination vote and maybe submit an unbiaised vote


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jan 6, 2016)

Bollocks, I can't embed the vote link from Twitter

The video is here:


----------



## clog (Jan 7, 2016)

voted.


----------



## Pink Panther (Jan 8, 2016)

I love the contrast in size as the giant no.12 congratulates Erhun, then pats him on the head!


----------



## Jimbob73 (Jan 19, 2016)

Crystal Palace target Erhun Oztumer reveals if he didn’t go to college he didn’t get to play football

Great to see Erhun and DHFC Aspire getting national recognition


----------



## darryl (Feb 10, 2016)

So, got to see Erhun on the tellybox as a sub in the Cup match against WBA, but why wasn't he in the penalty-takers? Bloody stupid.


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 11, 2016)

darryl said:


> So, got to see Erhun on the tellybox as a sub in the Cup match against WBA, but why wasn't he in the penalty-takers? Bloody stupid.


Incredible really.  The two players who missed were both kids who took long hesitant run-ups and struck weak shots far too close to the keeper.  In his post-match interview Graham Westley remarked that West Broms experience saw them through the shoot out, but he nominated an 18 year old on loan player (who looked about 14)) take a penalty when the best penalty taker most Hamlet fans have ever seen was left kicking his heels in the centre circle?  I waited with baited breath to see Erhun ping an unstoppable shot high into Ben Foster's top left corner in the manner to which I'm accustomed, but to no avail!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 12, 2016)

Pink Panther said:


> Incredible really.  The two players who missed were both kids who took long hesitant run-ups and struck weak shots far too close to the keeper.  In his post-match interview Graham Westley remarked that West Broms experience saw them through the shoot out, but he nominated an 18 year old on loan player (who looked about 14)) take a penalty when the best penalty taker most Hamlet fans have ever seen was left kicking his heels in the centre circle?  I waited with baited breath to see Erhun ping an unstoppable shot high into Ben Foster's top left corner in the manner to which I'm accustomed, but to no avail!


Must have been saving him for "sudden  death" - which came all too bloody soon.


----------



## Christian Burt (Feb 22, 2016)

Subbed at half time versus Millwall this weekend.


----------



## G Man (Feb 22, 2016)

Seeing as though he's started pretty much every game since September (not withstanding a 3 game suspension for a straight red card early in his ascension to the first team for a dubious tackle) and scored some and got good reviews he can be very proud of his achievements. Shame some Philistine's denied us a full BBC outing.


----------



## Jamie Wyatt (Feb 22, 2016)

Went to see him on Saturday, his first start in 3 games I think! 

Harshly subbed at HT in my opinion, he hadn't done much wrong and the whole team was playing poorly! He made a few decent passes but seemed to be lacking in a bit of confidence.

He has had decent reviews to be fair to him over the last few months, but Saturday he was moved around the pitch a bit too, started behind the main forward but ended up wide right!

I can't think of the kid who is on loan from West Ham but he was shocking and could quite easily have been hooked at HT instead of Erhun!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 22, 2016)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> Harshly subbed at HT in my opinion, he hadn't done much wrong and the whole team was playing poorly!



Still deeply ingrained in your average British football manager isn't it - if things are going badly get rid of your Erhun-type players and put on some more 'get-stuck-in' types. 

Which has no relevance to anything else in this forum.


----------



## toby kempton (Feb 22, 2016)

Got the programme from Saturday at the Millwall club office today


----------



## Pink Panther (Feb 23, 2016)

Jamie Wyatt said:


> I can't think of the kid who is on loan from West Ham but he was shocking and could quite easily have been hooked at HT instead of Erhun!


Martin Samuelsen - he's Norwegian.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 6, 2016)

Just a courtesy call to say thank you to the players, staff and fans of Dulwich Hamlet for making my 'peripheral' season entertaining once again. I only managed four home games and the trip to Thurrock/Le Hope/Corringham but I enjoyed every single minute I spent amongst you endearing fruit loops last term!

I had a good chat with Erhun yesterday at the end of season sponsors' lunch ( I've been his kit sponsor since he joined Posh) and we did spend as much time talking about Hamlet as we did Posh. Last weekend, Posh beat Shrewsbury away from home and former Shrews' darling Jon Taylor scored the winner against his former club. I posed the hypothetical question to Erhun " What would you do if, let's say, it's the FA Cup First Round proper (not an implausible situation), you notched the goal that put Dulwich out of the FA Cup? ". His normally cheery countenance changed as he contemplated this profound scenario and he stared at the floor for a moment or two. I had a very clear signal that he wouldn't be at all comfortable with such a sequence of events. After allowing him to take this in for a moment, I suggested that 99.9% of the Rabble would quite probably cheer his efforts anyways and he positively beamed, with good reason I thought. Maybe this might happen and probably it won't but it's perfectly clear to me that he has a very rich appreciation of the continued support that many of you volunteer for his football career. As a Posh fan, I personally would like to thank you for this as I know that this enduring bedrock of support helps galvanise his determination to press on and succeed. Cheers 

Finally for this season, and I really do hope I'm not sounding patronising, please stick with your programme of blithe devotion. As an arms' length observer, I'm slightly disturbed that the odd Hamlet fan has questioned Gavin's stewardship of the football club. I quite firmly believe that his vision and broad perspectives dovetail immaculately with the exotic football buzz-seeking aspirations of many Hamlet fans. Even with just a fleeting scrutiny, only a complete bell-end could fail to recognise that he understands emphatically that erotic football is the beacon to which we should all face unblinkingly. With the business side of the club presently out of your hands, Gavin and his team ARE the temporal football gods of SE22 - please continue to support him as you have done because only a couple of things in life would give me greater orgasmic pleasure that to see you guys knocking down the walls of convention and forcibly re-introducing the Corinthinan spirit where it's most needed in modern football. The game in general is starting to stink at so many levels but there is a mitigating breath of fresh air from below and DHFC are providing a fair old bit of this oxygen IMO.

Please don't change. The aspiration of a 32-year old Erhun Oztumer skippering you to a successful FL campaign under the management of Gavin Rose isn't a truly ludicrous proposition a little farther down the line, is it?

Wishing you all (even that embittered fucker from Northampton) a great summer and all that


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 6, 2016)

Bollocks - forgot to post the link...



Blue. Pink. Pink and Blue. Absolute magic


----------



## Champion_hill (May 7, 2016)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> Last weekend, Posh beat Shrewsbury away from home and former Shrews' darling Jon Taylor scored the winner against his former club.



Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2016)

Ignorant manager and chairman.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 16, 2016)

There's been a piss-poor hand of poker played here which I'll elaborate on later. 

I suddenly find myself with a bit more time to spend at Champion Hill next term than I bargained for.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2016)

Regardless of contract negotations. The moment erhun didnt get a penalty in that cup game was a death knell in any kind of managerial competence.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 16, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Regardless of contract negotations. The moment erhun didnt get a penalty in that cup game was a death knell in any kind of managerial competence.



Absolutely nothing to do with that - that was Westley's idea. Erhun (and McCann) wanted to take one and Westley overruled and stuck with his orginal list (Erhun had just come on as sub remember). It was actually the first 'dong' of Westley's own death-knell if you correlate the timeline and the subsequent results.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 16, 2016)

Oops! Didnt know there was different manager!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 16, 2016)

Don't blame you. Just during Erhun's gig it's gone: Ferguson - Robertson - McCann (caretaker) - Westley - McCann.

Ironically, McCann's the only one who genuinely understood what Erhun was about.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 16, 2016)

Sworn to secrecy but it's a slightly upwards move and a better deal for Erhun. Can't be too unhappy with that, eh?


----------



## sankara (Jun 16, 2016)

Joy of joys


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 16, 2016)

I now share all the pain you guys felt - if I had a fucking guitar it would be of the gently weeping kind


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 16, 2016)

sankara said:


> Joy of joys



Fuck off you knob - I forgot about you 

Look forward to seeing you next term (at last) and I can tell you categorically that he isn't going to Sixfields - I took the effort to put him right on that.

You are getting a Posh player shortly however - see you soon


----------



## Luke Maggs (Jun 17, 2016)

Erhun to Walsall confirmed.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 17, 2016)

Walsall? Shit...that won't be much of a percentage in the sell-on...can't recall what it was, but whatever it is...it won't be much.
And...typical lazy me, gutted I never got to see him play at London Road. Grr!


----------



## Scolly (Jun 17, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Walsall? Shit...that won't be much of a percentage in the sell-on...can't recall what it was, but whatever it is...it won't be much.
> And...typical lazy me, gutted I never got to see him play at London Road. Grr!



Walsall are very much on the rise at the moment. I had the pleasure of seeing his debut for Posh (at Posh) ..... coincidence though as latics were playing them.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Jun 17, 2016)

B.I.G said:


> Ignorant manager and chairman.


Ridiculous.


----------



## the 12th man (Jun 17, 2016)

Having a quick read of the article on the Walsall site it says he links up with them when his contract at Posh expires. In my eyes as he is 25 and not going till end of present contract we get no money! Someone can correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm sorry to report that you won't get any sell-ons. Had Posh extended to the third year then sold him (clubs were interested), you would have had a payment owing. As it is - Erhun is/was a free agent on 30 June.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Jun 20, 2016)

Shame...but that's football. Still think he's destined for great things...Peterborough's loss.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jun 20, 2016)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Shame...but that's football. Still think he's destined for great things...Peterborough's loss.



Correct on all three points, mate. 

If he doesn't find the opportunity to prove himself at Championship level in the next couple of seasons, my knob will be the proverbial bloater.


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jul 8, 2016)

This is what happened to Erhun at Posh:

_*"The club haven't so much taken a parting shot so much as tried to shield themselves from any criticism for letting a first-team player leave for a rival club for fuck-all. There's a bit more to it than that however.

The underlying issue here was the original contract that Erhun signed two summers ago. I should make very clear that this contract wasn't negotiated at all and that it was waiting for him when he arrived at London Road. The basic wasn't all that much but it was quite reasonable for a player whose only previous two seasons in England had been played at Isthmian League level. Like the rest of the squad, there were myriad performance-related clauses which, given 25-30 appearances, a few goals and a promotion, would put a completely different complexion on his earnings. There were a few other clubs interested but having met Ferguson and Fry, he was easily convinced and signed a very happy man.

The third year option enshrined in the original contract ensured that his previously modest basic would be uplifted by 66% - this would, more or less, equate to what the 'average' L1 player earned as a basic salary (according to FL figures). It's worth noting at this point that there were no agent premiums involved, indeed, I repeat that this was not a negotiated deal and that it was what the club placed beneath his pen in 2014.

Fast forward 18 months or so and he's reintroduced to the side and earning plaudits from the national media and, frequently, rival fans. He was having a genuine issue finding storage space for all the champagne he was accumulating (he's teetotal). At this juncture, he was verbally offered a new two-year deal (to run consecutive to the original) but the basic uplift had diminished to 22%. Although he had no agent acting for him at that time, he declined this offer out of hand.

Erhun's perspective at that time was Darragh was assuring fans that we had a option which we intended to exercise and that he, Erhun, would simply play his way to a more enduring deal on the basic terms of the 66% option uplift if no new deal was agreed in the summer. It was publicly stated at that time that the club intended "to sit down with him in the summer and negotiate a new contract". He was, as you might imagine, quite relaxed about all this at that particular time.

As ever, the scenario changed somewhat when Westley's arms-length approach started and Conor left, bringing about the signing of more players than we could actually have a use for. Unfortunately, players that should have been playing weren't and players exhausted-from-training were included in the starting XI. More than once, this included Erhun. Westley didn't ruin Erhun but he lost track of the best way to deploy him, or indeed, devise a match-winning strategy at all. Westley's not a complete mug and he did have some success in developing Grant's ideas but I always feared that this particular job would eventually have demands that he would find too difficult in due course.

Fast forward again to a few weeks ago and I spoke to Erhun whilst Grant was caretaking for the second time. He was genuinely excited that Grant might finally become manager and wanted to commit his long-term future to Posh if this proved to be the case. I urged him at this point to try and wrap things up before appointing a new agent. I offered to represent him for nothing if he had misgivings about negotiating (knowing full well that any latitude would be marginal at best) but suggested that simply having him and his dad engaging in an informal chat with Grant would be his best option all round. 

Shortly afterwards, things became more complicated. Having been appointed, Grant will have been presented with more temporal chores like balancing a playing budget. He explained to Erhun that he certainly wanted him on board but that he could only offer the 22% uplift. He openly made it clear at that time that, should Erhun decline, the option wasn't going to be taken up and that the matter would be out of his hands. I wasn't surprised by any of this but I did note that Erhun had allowed himself to feel let down. At the same time, I understand that Grant too felt let down - he had always shown faith in Erhun and now he was asking Erhun to repay that faith and, rather than dwell on the basics, consider how much he would earn playing an important role in a promotion campaign.
*_


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jul 8, 2016)

_*Over this period and right up until last week, I have spoken to Erhun and spent several hours talking to his dad. They have been thoughtful and listened to everything I've said, no matter how tedious, but one or two key things failed to fully register I'm afraid:

When the original contract was signed, Posh were in no way contemplating two further seasons in L1 and all the budgetary squeezes that such a situation entailed. Fergie was still reasonably focused and a promotion within those two years was a long way from unfeasible. I explained at length why Darragh had to subsequently exercise hard acumen between sales and that he was still personally underpinning the club far more than he should be.

All through the Robbo shenanigans (which are a separate topic), Erhun had two staunch supporters in Darragh and Grant. Despite not actually asking for them, he was offered unconditional loans as a means of shouting his claim and Grant took the time to sympathise with him and keep his motivation up. Darragh brought him to the club, convinced Fergie and Darragh kept him at the club when he had fair excuse to fuck him off when his then agent overstepped the mark (with good but clumsy intent). I didn't say so directly but I did repeatedly suggest that he perhaps owed both Grant and Darragh for keeping faith in him and, in Grant's case, regularly affording him the platform he craved whenever possible.

Now comes the interesting part - whilst I was banging on about why he should just sign and play his way into an indispensible position, his dad kept remarking that they felt that somehow the option had already been invoked. This was borne out in the retained lists that stated that, instead of an expiring deal, Erhun was entering the third year of a deal. There were some very amusing stories exchanged about the cunning of Barry Fry and his teleporter but they felt that Grant's comments about the option not being exercised was just bluff - I wasn't quite convinced of this somehow. I know Darragh's calculated methods but I've always assumed that Grant was a very frank fellow and I felt that he'd already told Erhun everything there was to tell, exactly as it was.

Erhun's dad explained that not enacting the extension made no business sense and he had a valid point. Mindful that Darragh was prepared to perform a cabaret to sway just a handful of theatrically wavering ST holders, it made no business sense not to take up the option and then instruct Fry to take the first 50k from wherever, assuming of course that Grant had psychologically 'moved-on' (as is this week's assertion). I sort of agreed with this notion and Erhun more or less sat on his hands whilst he waited for the deadline. As it approached, his dad drove up to Erhun's empty home in Peterborough half-expecting to find a formal letter from the club or, at least, to have Fry spring out of a hedge as he got out of his car. Neither situation occurred.

I was communicating with Darragh at this point and, as ever, he was quite frank in his own way and made it quite clear that Erhun's only remaining option was to put his racquet down and come to the net sharpish. He knew I'd convey these sentiments to the Oztumers and, whilst he repeated for the umpteenth time that he was genuinely fond of Erhun, he spelled the situation out honestly.

In my heart I knew the jig was all but up at that point and I resorted to scaremongering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Erhun's dad and I went through the likely destinations and we talked quite a bit about football and I always made a dogged point that it would be difficult to get a genuinely better chance of success and promotion bonuses / Championship opportunities than with Posh - not much bias there, I genuinely believed that. His dad at least acknowledged that my points were fair but that they still interpreted the 44% shortfall on offer as an indication that the club didn't have enough faith in him. 'Feels unwanted' was a recurring expression.

As it panned out, his new agent, Paolo Vernazza, had actually been far busier than I'd suggested he might be. A great many clubs were interested but most didn't believe that Posh would release him on a free on 30 June - accordingly, several conducted their business as originally planned. My understanding is that at least two sizeable Championship clubs expressed an interest but couldn't offer assurances about squad status and, supposedly, almost all the other clubs in L1 were keen for dialogue. Erhun had no intention whatsoever to drop down a league although Portsmouth might possibly have been an exception to that thinking. Walsall proved throughout to be the keenest suitors and just also happened to be the highest non-promoted L1 side from last term - it's arguably an 'upward' move on paper and I'm impressed with Vernazza for brokering it. For the record, my understanding is that he's on a bit more wedge than the basic of Posh's extension option (and a lot more than the 'new contract' offered) but he does have to factor in that living in Birmingham will cost him and that he now has a fully-retained agent on board. He's certainly better off financially but he wouldn't be if Posh get promoted and Walsall don't (!).

This particular chapter has been emotionally draining for me because, owing to daft romantic notions, I thought I could act as a conduit between two young men whom I both admire and consider friends. As ever, I've learned not as much as I should apart from:
*_

_*Darragh MacAnthony is a top bloke and he can play his cards anyway he likes as far as I'm concerned. He may have made a financial error here but I understand his thinking and his 'here and now' outlook. *_
_*Erhun Oztumer is an arguably unique footballer and is a charming but very ambitious fellow. His legion of family and friends are splendid people to be acquainted with. He is very pleased to be joing Walsall but he is certainly sad to be leaving Posh.*_
_*Grant McCann has fair justification to feel a bit aggrieved but I'm sure he's a big enough bloke to understand Erhun's less-experienced perspective.*_
_*
I watched Erhun absolutely smash his way through the Isthmian League and, within a few seconds of his first possesion at Champion Hill in front of me, I knew he could make an impression at L1 and dreamt of him wearing a Posh shirt. That dream came to fruition (because Darragh was one step ahead of me) and I can't possibly explain how content I felt when things were going well (which they regularly did during periods of managerial calm). 

Thank you Darragh and thank you Erhun. Please be warned however, if you score against Posh (anywhere but Wembley) and celebrate, you're fucking dead to me son - this is football, a serious business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"*_


----------



## iamwithnail (Jul 11, 2016)

Cheers for posting that. Who wrote it, out of curiosity, is that his old agent?


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Jul 11, 2016)

iamwithnail said:


> Cheers for posting that. Who wrote it, out of curiosity, is that his old agent?



I wrote it on the Posh messageboards when the move was confirmed. Some fans were havng a go at the club for unnecessarily letting a popular player go to a rival club on a free whereas others were accusing Erhun of being 'greedy' owing to the blunt topical local reporting at the time. I just saw it as (unfortunately) one of those things whereby both perspectives were significantly mitigated by an assortment of factors.

The upshoot is that I now need both Posh and Walsall to get promoted next term. Along with Dulwich of course. Football gods, help me out here!!


----------



## J Ed (Sep 2, 2016)

Saddlers fans seem happy with Erhun


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Sep 2, 2016)

He's very happy himself I understand.

I'm a bit worried that there's a group of Saddlers' fans already expressing discontent at boss Jon Whitney's stewardship. Whitney seems to know what he's about but he has had quite a collection of key players sold (or moved on) by the club in the summer but this is hardly his fault.

Whitley does, however, seem keen to make Erhun the focal point of Warsaw's attacking play and I don't really see how he can go too far wrong there. Erhun, for his part, has already put in several excellent shifts, scored a couple of trademark goals, copious assists and is already a fans' favourite (yet again). All pleasing stuff


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Oct 22, 2016)

Two cracking goals from Erhun at Swindon today. 13 mins into goal rush (last match in div 1) when repeated on channel 5 tomorrow am


----------



## J Ed (Oct 23, 2016)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Two cracking goals from Erhun at Swindon today. 13 mins into goal rush (last match in div 1) when repeated on channel 5 tomorrow am



I saw him play last week actually, he is so fast!


----------



## pitchfork (Oct 23, 2016)

Sheer class, pleasure to have seen him at CH.


----------



## Moroccan Sunset (Oct 23, 2016)

pitchfork said:


> Sheer class, pleasure to have seen him at CH.




That's ridiculous. There's a couple of runours floating about that Brentford are thinking of making a move in January. Brentford and a few others, I suspect.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ForwardHamlet (Nov 9, 2016)

ForwardHamlet said:


>


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 4, 2017)

Great goal by erhun for winner against the cobblers


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 5, 2017)

Not inconceivable he could notch 20 before the season-end - he's presently averaging a goal every 187 pitch minutes. Completely stupid return for a L1 midfielder.

Like all of you, I'm delighted but not surprised at his success. I will be surprised if he's not playing Championship football (one way or another) next term - that's the level Gavin thought he was capable of operating at.

Very well done yesterday BTW, sounded like CH on the commentary. Hope you can get across the line Tuesday and into the last eight.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Feb 18, 2017)

Maximum pain just inflicted on posh, with one direct from a corner. Did you have a fiver on him for first goal ?


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Feb 19, 2017)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> Maximum pain just inflicted on posh, with one direct from a corner. Did you have a fiver on him for first goal ?



Couldn't bring myself to bet against Posh so no  I expect the odds of a player scoring directly from two corners in one season would have been yielded a stupid pay-out.

Posh kept him _fairly_ quiet for 90 minutes but that wasn't quite enough. Thirteen for the season now.

Anyways, I'll just leave this here


----------



## Paula_G (May 10, 2017)

Sounds like our former midfielder is highly in demand this summer. Shame about that free transfer. Not sure I'd take a cheque from Bolton though  
Transfer Gossip: Bolton Wanderers face battle for Walsall midfielder


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 10, 2017)

Part of me would like him to stay with Walsall because he's adored there and has the chance to express himself and wear the No.10 shirt. We know that he values all of those things.

Another part of me would like him to be paid a salary commensurate with his genius, even if he temporarily winds up with another bottle-less manager without the wit or bravery to let him flourish for a year or more. 

He should be 'highly in demand' - 15 goals from midfield and a collection of peripheral national accolades whilst in a moderate side suggests to me that he's now emphatically outgrown League 1. Scoring twice from corners in the space of a few weeks has nothing to do with freak occurrences. I watched him swing many RH corners towards the angle of near-post and crossbar in the winter - this ludicrous and almost devilish precision would probably have got him burned for witchcraft had he been playing for Salem Argyle in 17th century Massachusetts. 

For sure, he's either a football god or a satanic soccer imp. As I said, I won't be crestfallen if he stays with Walsall but I feel that the football world now expects and deserves to see Erhun banging out his arcane repertoire in the Championship. At the very least.

It's a glowing tribute of Gavin Rose's regime to note that Hamlet have improved marginally in each subsequent season from Erhun's departure. Even the 1970s Brazil side went a bit shit when Pele retired and shifted his flag to the erectile dysfunction camp.


----------



## Christian Burt (May 22, 2017)

After watching Millwall on Saturday, they could do a lot worse than signing the Turkish Messi to bring a bit of class to a midfield that lacks a bit of composure.


----------



## Paula_G (Jun 2, 2017)

Sounds like he won't be going back to the Posh though Peterborough not interested in Walsall's Erhun Oztumer


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (Sep 17, 2017)

He made posh pay again yesterday.    the bar must have still been rattling from his earlier strike, when he emphatically stuck away the rebound after keeper parried another effort.  Posh probably more upset about what would have been a winner chalked off though.


----------

